#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-08
<myschak_> brej
<myschak_> nainstalil jsem si cisco pro ubu 64-bit, vše v pohodě, akorát při spuštění píše: Starting the VPN agent...
<myschak_> /opt/cisco/vpn/bin/vpnagentd: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<myschak_> takže si můžu tak max poškrábat záda, nevěděl by někdo, co s tím?
<nettezzaumana> cau
<nettezzaumana> potrebuju poradit s bubuntu
<nettezzaumana> well, one more Q: .. i have actually bubuntu in KVM and my qemu-kvm process devours all the time 100% of cpu although Ubuntu itself has load average about 0.10 0.09
<nettezzaumana> ^^ uz jsem se ptal v #ubuntu lec bez odpovedi
<cortex_sk> h nettezzaumana tu sa nedozvies odpoved :D
<cortex_sk> sice bububntu v kvm pouzivam ale toto som este nevidel 
<nettezzaumana> hmm .. diky cortex_sk 
<cortex_sk> neni zac 
<cortex_sk> doslova
<nettezzaumana> cortex_sk: opraveno
<nettezzaumana> dela to kdyz je tam -soundhw $foo
<cortex_sk> hm dobre vediet
<cortex_sk> aj tak to len na server pouzivam(nesmiat sa)
<nettezzaumana> cortex_sk: http://picpaste.com/pics/ubuntu1010-FAAFIrfM.1289212292.png
<nettezzaumana> ^^ nevis prosimte co je to v ty liste za osklive obrazky?
<cortex_sk> neviem gnome nepouzivam 
<cortex_sk> a nenapada ma co tam je :D
<nettezzaumana> hint: dela to jen ve vnc
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<brk> umis cloveka ukecat .o)
<supersasho> spectrum1: no ja jsem stale nejaky nezdravy, ale tak na zdravi :-D
<supersasho> pruduskovej caj to jisti
<spectrum1> jj
<spectrum1> tak na zdravi! ;-)
<supersasho> at slouzi :)
<spectrum1> jsem si polil svoji oblibenou klavesnici .. vypada ze je v haji :-(
<spectrum1> takovou uz nesezenu ..
<brk> at soulozi :o)
<brk> spectrum1, co to bylo zac? :o)
<spectrum1> brk, genius za par korun, ale pekne vyresena s klavesou Fn a nizkym profilem .. ;-)
<brk> nizkoprofilove geniusky jsou na trhu furt
<spectrum1> tahle ne .. jsem ji nenasel
<brk> co to je zac?
<spectrum1> se musim podivat, zkousim jestli neuschne ;-)
<spectrum1> gk-04006
<spectrum1> made in china .. ;-)
<spectrum1> hmm, cela horni rada je v haji .. kuwa drat :_)
<brk> tak tu jsem fakt nikdy nevidel
<brk> ale nelibi se mi teda ani trosku
<spectrum1> neznas nevis ;-)
<spectrum1> jednou si sahnes a uz nechces jinak .. 
<brk> klavesnici bez pgup pgdown bloku bych urcite nechtel
<spectrum1> blby den no
<spectrum1> tahle je ma sikovne na sipka, s FN se to ovlada skvele ..
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-09
<myschak> ahoj lidičky
<kyselejsyrecek> tak, a prave jsem se nasral
<kyselejsyrecek> jdu sepsat vsecky chyby v gphoto2
<myschak> aby ses neposral :D
<kyselejsyrecek> se budou autori divit
<kyselejsyrecek> abys nedostal pres rypak :D
<kyselejsyrecek> jsem v razi, bacha na me kamo ;)
<myschak> FUUUUU :D
<myschak> a chyby jsou od toho, aby se z nich autoři poučili
<myschak> takže to sepiš, budou rádi
<kyselejsyrecek> ano, hlavne aby je uz nikdy vic nedelali
<myschak> chybama se člověk učí
<kyselejsyrecek> jeste se jednou naseru a napisu jim 50 tezi co mi vadi na USB a pribiju jim to na dvere serverovny :D
<myschak> kulometem
<kyselejsyrecek> no, to mozna taky
<kyselejsyrecek> reknu nasemu telocvikari aby mi pujcil zbran
<kyselejsyrecek> tak, ctyri bugy v gvfs nahlaseny :) uz jsem zase krapet stastnejsi clovek
<myschak> a ani to nebolelo
<kyselejsyrecek> bolelo, ale moje nervy nez jsem se fakt fest nasral a sepsal to :D
<spectrum1> kuwa drat ..
<spectrum1> jsem si koupil klavesnici a blbne tam pismenko ..
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem ;-)
<spectrum1> jo, nevite nekdo proc xine pri startu zkousi jestli je dostupny net? ;-)
<flack-Windows> haha 
<flack-Windows> spectrum1: to je otazka asi skor pre jeho developerov
<flack-Windows> :D
<spectrum1> flack-Windows, nj, jsem liny se zeptat ..
<spectrum1> ale kdyz nejde net, tak tam je reknneme 20s prodleva nez to neco udela
<flack-Windows> spectrum1: i ja.. ale urcite tonebude backdoor >D
<spectrum1> coz mi u prehravace vide prijde docela napycu ..
<spectrum1> no docela o tom pochybuju
<spectrum1> nastroje maji delat jednu vec a ne ze zkousi jestli jedou stranky MS ..
<spectrum1> a prehravaci vide je opravdu net k nicemu.. chjo
<spectrum1> *videa
<flack-Windows> spectrum1: aha takze hovoris ze ak nejde net tak sa to rozbehne o 20s neskor ked das nieco prehravat ako ked si pripojeny k sieti?
<spectrum1> jj
<flack-Windows> no to je divne
<flack-Windows> plne stebou suhlasim :D
<spectrum1> me to docela **** ..
<flack-Windows> ale umi to i streamovat tak to mozno nejak suvysi
<spectrum1> a v nastaveni jsem nic nenasel
<spectrum1> to me nezajima ;-)
<flack-Windows> heh :D napis im ze co to kuaa je ze ked si ako neplatis internet tak za to ti bude zraat viac elektriny :D
<spectrum1> a dneska vrazim 200,- do klavesnice a jedno pismenko stavkuje .. chjo ;-)
<spectrum1> je zajimavy ze jsem o tom na netu nic nenasel
<spectrum1> takze to bude feature, ne bug :-D
<spectrum1> to uz si pripadam jak u MS
<spectrum1> ale jo hlasit bych to mohl, jeste se na to napyju ..
<flack-Windows> este vediet aka je to feature ci to sluzi jedincovi alebo komunite
<spectrum1> jedincovi, to je jasne :-D
<spectrum1> vsak jsme na ubuntu kanale, ne? ;-)
<flack-Windows> na teda.. windows rulezz
<flack-Windows> :D
<spectrum1> Password didn't match.    se neprihlasim na launchpad .. tak jindy ..
<flack-Windows> tak se napyjem
<spectrum1> dneska na to nebude den
<flack-Windows> mam len kofolu :D
<spectrum1> jj, na zdravi! ;-)
<spectrum1> proc me vsechno tak sere .. ;-)
<spectrum1> si ted pripadam jak ten robot ze Stoparova pruvodce ..
<flack-Windows> spectrum1: mas zenu? :D
<spectrum1> flack-Windows, ne
<flack-Windows> spectrum1: tak to ta potom sere :D 
<spectrum1> flack-Windows, ne jen to ..
<flack-Windows> no to jejasnee... sak mna tiez nielen to serie.
<flack-Windows> ale kopec veci by taka sikovna baba vyriesila :D
<spectrum1> tj, no ;-)
<flack-Windows> http://halbot.haluze.sk/?id=7
<spectrum1> zitra reklamovat klavesnici a vcera jsme zas reklamoval regulator do jawy .. 
<spectrum1> nejsou schopny udelat neco co by pretrvalo veky ;-)
<flack-Windows> spectrum1: dnes stoji hadam vsetko co kupim za prd
<spectrum1> (= dobu zaruky)
<spectrum1> posledni sklenka ..
<flack-Windows> pred asi 10 tejdnama sme objednali dvere zo zarubnami. dodacia doba bola 6-8 tyzdnov..
<spectrum1> vcera se mi prave stala ta nehoda, ze jsem si polil svoji oblibenou klavesnici ..
<spectrum1> nj, oni toho nakecaji ;-)
<flack-Windows> po 8mich nam ich dodali.. otvaram prvu skatulu zo zarubnou.. a drb jedna cast rozbita na dve polovice
<spectrum1> nj .. co si clovek neudela .. ;-)
<flack-Windows> doviezli to az dakde z polska.. alebo odkial .. a ani to v predajni nekontrolovali. tak co v predajne to otvarat nebudes pac je to velke a roztrhat krabicu sa ti nechce.. ved je to nove co tomu moze byt
<spectrum1> no zni to rozume ;-) (ja bych se to taky bal otevrit) ..
<flack-Windows> v lete sme kupili sprchovy kut... kamo ten navod co tam bol .. tak bol uplne ako k inej sprche. Srouby mali take hlavicky ze z 20 krizovych sroubovakou nepasoval ani jeden
<spectrum1> :-) nemas cist navody .. :-D
<spectrum1> ja je taky ctu ..
<spectrum1> je zajimavy, ze to dela jen par lidi :-D
<flack-Windows> a ked sme to zmontovali do polovice.. tak to vyzeralo tak ze sprchu sice postavime ale nebude stat kolmo ale ako sikma veza v gize...
<spectrum1> :-)
<flack-Windows> a dosiel manik z polovicky slovenska.. a tvrdil ze to je OK
<spectrum1> nj
<flack-Windows> proste ze tie diery na srouby su v pohode vyvrrane ak je jedna jeden centak doprava a druha dolava.. a dlasia hore a dole... Vravim chlapci na zakladnych skolach na technickom cviceni by to spravili na 99 percent na prvy krat lepsie keby to dali aj Ferkovi co vzivote nedrzal vrtacku
<spectrum1> :-)
<flack-Windows> hlavne ze to stoji tisice korun
<spectrum1> no, bezna praxe ..
<flack-Windows> a kvalita je dakde ... v riti 
<spectrum1> kamarad si koupil ntbka a kouka, ze tam je napsano made in ireland ..
<spectrum1> tak si rika, odkdy delaji ntbky v irsku .. tak to odlepil .. a byla tam klasika ;-)
<flack-Windows> si vezmi ze das 20 000 tis za sprchac a pozeras nato jak debil ze to je naozaj ako sikma veza v gize
<flack-Windows> haha
<spectrum1> nj, 20 je malo .. to chce pritlacit ;-)
<spectrum1> dneska jsou ceny jinde nez platy ..
<flack-Windows> to mi pripomina ked som bol davnejsie cez leto v cr. na brigade v plzni v panasonicu... tam sa tiez vyrabaju nejake telky.. a lepi sa na nich uplne ina znacka a predava sa dakde v irsku ci kde.. nikde nesmel byt ani kablik ze panasonic... ani made in cz.. proste haluska a tam sa to predavalo za raz tak velku cenu :D
<spectrum1> to je u nas jako s tou statni maturitou, stalo to kolem 1 mld, ale vysledek je hromada ***** ...
<flack-Windows> vsetko je na hovno.. ozaj zlaty komunisti
<spectrum1> no, tuhle jsem slysel o foxconnu.. tam te doslova privazi "obojkem" za ruku k lince :-)
<flack-Windows> ked si kupil pred 20 rokmi struhak na kapustu mas ho do dneska.. ak si ho kupil pred 3 rokmi uz sa ti zlomil minimalne
<spectrum1> jj
<flack-Windows> heh obojkem kuaa<
<spectrum1> ale ona za to cina nemuze, tam to je tlacene cenou .. vyrobce rekne vyrob mi to za korunu a oni to vyrobi ..
<flack-Windows> ja som zasa pocul ze dakde v polsku kauflande ci niecom takom davaju zamestnancom plienky.. aby nechodili na zachod. takym co sedia pri kase ci co
<spectrum1> on to za 5 proda a na krame to je za 10 ..
<flack-Windows> nj to je fakt
<flack-Windows> btw nema tu niekto zvas nejaku dvb-s linuxovu skatulu<
<flack-Windows> ?
<spectrum1> no ale s tim obojkem si nedelam srandu ..
<spectrum1> wtf?
<flack-Windows> ani ja stima plienkami
<flack-Windows> spectrum1: no nejaky box
<flack-Windows> na prijem satelitneho signalu
<spectrum1> aha, to nemam .. ja nechytam ani digital
<spectrum1> bud napycu antena nebo signal...
<flack-Windows> no ja mam len analog.. ale tam chytam len 3 kanale ktore asi aj tak po novom roku uz skoncia kedze asi prebehnu na dvb-t teda digital
<spectrum1> no, tady se za digitalem zenou jak zbesili, ale vysilac, ktery pouzivame na televizi jeden jen na 1/3 vykon, kvuli Polsku (aby nerusil signal) .. tak nevim co blazni ..
<flack-Windows> no ja chcu satelit a skylink nebo tak neco.. co pojde a hotovo
<flack-Windows> beztak digital dvb-t je na slovensku zrejma este v plienkach..
<spectrum1> hmm, satelit bych nebral nebo leda s tou chytrou krabickou co umi dekodovat ty spousty porna zadarmo ..
<spectrum1> to i tady, jen se o tom mluvi jako kdyby to melo fungovat :-)
<spectrum1> to je takova speciliata
<spectrum1> kuwa .. specialita
<flack-Windows> a zas clovek nevie co ma kupit aky prijmac.. ktovie ako to je stima vselijakima prkotinami kodovanim a tak.. urcite sa neoplaca moc kupovat nejaky 100eurovy v tescu a podobne
<spectrum1> vcera je dnes a dnes je uz zitra :-D
<flack-Windows> jj
<flack-Windows> spectrum1: http://www.ipbox.cz/hdtv-satelitni-prijimace/975-AB-IPBox-9900-HD-BBT-%28DVB-S2-+-DVB-T%29.html
<spectrum1> dekoder je k nicemu, te je lepsi koupit rovnou tv co to umi ..
<flack-Windows> nevm podla mna tie nove telky sice maju dvb-t prijmac ale urcite to nieje nic moc
<spectrum1> co ja tomu rozumim .. ;-) krabice jako krabice
<spectrum1> to bych neresil .. myslim, ze ok
<flack-Windows> nj.. ale je mi to sympaticke ma to usb,.. sata.rj45 nejaku ram.. 
<flack-Windows> ale je to draheee
<flack-Windows> velmi drahe
<flack-Windows> a pomerne nedodelany firmware
<spectrum1> pak to je lepsi nepouzivat .. nejsem tester ..
<flack-Windows> ale sa to uz asi hodne zlepsilo
<flack-Windows> no ja by som to aj testoval keby to bolo lacnejsie
<flack-Windows> :D
<spectrum1> ja ne, ledaze by me za to platili .. ;-)
<flack-Windows> no frcim ja umyvat riad
<flack-Windows> umyvam ho totizto uz od obeda
<spectrum1> zitra taky den
<spectrum1> dneska 3000 spamu, se server prekonaval ..
<spectrum1> pomer 1:10
<spectrum1> ve prospech ciste posty ..
<flack-Windows> v cr mate nedelu<
<flack-Windows> ?
<flack-Windows> http://www.aktualnicas.cz/
<flack-Windows> Dnes je neděle 09. listopadu roku 2010 
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-10
<[ZOMB]> flack-Windows: tfuj to je ale hnusnej nick :))
<[ZOMB]> btw brej den lidi ;)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: brej i tobe
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: muj moc dobrej neni, celonocni poceni, nejaka ta horecka ... ale tak uz lepsi, popijim cajik a cumim do kompa :P
<supersasho> no ja byl prave dnes u doktorky protoze kaslu na tento svet.. tak mi dala neco na vykaslavani, pri to pomuze :-D
<[ZOMB]> no ja prave jsem nasranej na tuhle demenci, je ti totalne desne, chce se ti jen lezet a potit (kdyz mas prasky doma tak ani nikam nemusis), ale proste z prace te zenou k doktorovi pro potvrzeni ... to cloveku dela desne dobre kdyz v takovejch stavech lita nekde po venku a jeste pak jde k dalsim chcipakum do cekarny k doktoroj :D
<[ZOMB]> fuck this! :D
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: tak to mas recht.. a ty uz nekde delas?
<[ZOMB]> no ani nechtej vedet kde, brigada u lisu, takze to talni voser a degradace mozku, ale hledam dal
<[ZOMB]> uz mesic vlastne
<[ZOMB]> ftuj!
<supersasho> :(
<supersasho> s tvymi schopnostmi abys nenasel nejakej slusnej job? ty si vodkad?
<supersasho> inac snazim sa pisat cesky, tak ked tam dam somarinu tak si nevsimaj :-D
<[ZOMB]> ale kolega z globusu psal ze asi nekoho budou potrebovat .... takze po asi 10ti minutovim smichu sme poresili ze od novyho roku mozna bude moje puvodni misto zpet :))
<[ZOMB]> :D
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: :-D
<[ZOMB]> ja jsem z liberce a v nasi branzi to tu stoji pekne za hovno, slusneji to nejde bohuzel, kdyz vidim jaky jelita tu delaj spravce, tak se mi skoro ani nechce to delat
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: :(
<supersasho> prave proto bys to mel delat a ukazat jim jak se to dela
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: to budou takovy ty synacci nejakejch picusu nekde z vedeni ...
<supersasho> :(
<[ZOMB]> spis brecim kdyz vidim jak "super rostouci mega giga firma" nema ani na listy na kabeli, UTPka po zemi rozjezdeny zidlema atd :(
<[ZOMB]> pico, ten kabel bude asi tvrdej co? :D
<[ZOMB]> tj ta horecka :)))
<supersasho> :-D
<supersasho> tak ale je to na zaplakani
<[ZOMB]> tjn
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: tj tim ze na to nemam skolu, kazdyho vocase zajima jen co si vystudoval a ne co umis, me skola vylozene srala, ale jinak se ucim rad :))
<supersasho> je to sice iny odbor ako sysadmin ale i tak sa mi to pacilo.. a aj diskusia dolu http://zdrojak.root.cz/zpravicky/ma-cenu-chodit-na-vs/
<[ZOMB]> scihnu
<[ZOMB]> husta diskuze :)
<supersasho> :)
<[ZOMB]> Timto se VS stane jednoduchou pro lidi jako ja a nevystudovatelnou pro basnickare, kterym staci se nazpamet nasrotit nejake vety, o kterych nic nevi. +++++++++1 :)
<supersasho> presne tak
<[ZOMB]> nj jenze tohle by si meli cist zamestnavatele a ne nezamestnani :D
<supersasho> ja sa proste nedokazem ucit halda textu naspamet.. ja to musim pochopit a potom to uz ide.. a hlavne to pouzivat.. ci uz programovanie alebo sprava systemov alebo databazy, pokial s tym nerobis, mozes vediet teorie kolko chces
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: :-D
<[ZOMB]> ja prave nemam absolutne chut se ucit basnicku o necem co me nezajima, bohuzel ve vetsine pripadu tam nejaky takovy predmet musis mit :(
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: presne :)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: ja som si (az na par predmetov) tiez musel vytrpiet hluposti co ma nezaujimaju.. a este dva roky pretrpim, potom uz hadam budem robit nieco co ma bavi (iked sa mi tomu tazko veri)
<supersasho> no nic, idem pre wifi router.. tak sa liec, ja sa budem tiez snazit :-D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> nj jdu zalehnout zas asi
<FrostyX> pouzivate nekdo monodevelop ?
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-11
<[ZOMB]> gm :)
<bremby> ahoj. nevite nekdo, proc je seznam prehravanych skladeb v totemu neserazeny? v drivejsich verzich byl vzdy serazeny podle nazvu souboru
<bremby> teda, pokud soubory otviram oznacenim v nautilu a stisknutim Enter
<[ZOMB]> bremby: me se to radi normalne :) takze sis nekde hral :)
<[ZOMB]> v gconf-editoru ani v totemu nevidim nastave razeni, takze to bude v nautilu nebo celym profilu usera
<[ZOMB]> bremby: btw podle toho jak necham seradit soubory v nautilu tak se radi pak do playlistu totemu :)
<bremby> to je divne
<bremby> totem mi radi soubory normalne, co jsem vypozoroval, ale v totemu je mam pak prehazene
<bremby> teda
<bremby> nautilus je radi normalne
<bremby> podle jmena
<[ZOMB]> i na mp3 ktery nemaji ve jmenu poradove cislo to frci :)
<bremby> hmmm, tak ted uz mi je to radi taky
<[ZOMB]> :D
<bremby> v nautilu jsem to nechal seradit podle velikosti, pak podle datumu, pak zpatky podle jmena
<bremby> a uz je to radi normalne
<bremby> nechapu... :D
<[ZOMB]> haluz
<bremby> no nic, dik za support :)
<[ZOMB]> mas pouzivat vlc ;)
<[ZOMB]> np :)
<bremby> jsem zvyklej pouzivat totem
 * [ZOMB] jinak nikoho nenavadi :)
<bremby> je to pro me jednodussi, proste oznacim, co chci prehrat a potvrdim
<[ZOMB]> dit jasny, kazdej radsi to svoje :)
<bremby> kdyz mi hudba vadi, vyberu jiny
<bremby> fajn :)
<[ZOMB]> tj jen o zmene asociace ale :P
<bremby> ale vlc by se spustilo znovu, ne?
<bremby> vlc povoluje vic instanci
<[ZOMB]> v gnome - vychozi aplikace nebo nejak podobne :)
<[ZOMB]> podle toho jestli mu to povolis :)
<bremby> ja to mam povoleny
<bremby> protoze to pouzivam :)
<[ZOMB]> ja taky :))
<bremby> a vubec: if it ain't broken, don't try to fix it
<[ZOMB]> :)
<bremby> tak dik a cau :)
<[ZOMB]> mej se
<[ZOMB]> dneska uz ty lidi vubec neidlej :P
<bckzs> [ZOMB], jj ja idlim kde sa da
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<bckzs> agrrvv
<bckzs> mi hlava ide vybuchnut
<bckzs> som v ucebni ale z 23 kompama
<bckzs> chce to tu proxy
<bckzs> pac teraz su tie pc v podstate pripojene na sieti.. ale na co.. zbytocne staci aby fungoval net.. teda par portov
<bckzs> ale zasa nie vsade v tejto ucebne ale staci net.
<bckzs> setko to zakazem dpc :D
<bckzs> len je tu teplo z tich starych suniek
<[ZOMB]> bckzs: ted sem delal squid, za 2 hodky i s obedem :)
<bckzs> no ja do squidu rozumim dost malo.. ale cez webmin to vyklikam
<[ZOMB]> dneska jsem to videl prvne :)
<[ZOMB]> neni tak desny, conf pekne popsanej
<bckzs> no mozh
<bckzs> mozno sa do toho pozriem ale vyklikat vo webmine mi je to lahsie:d
<bckzs> HLAVNE  rychlejsie tra
<bckzs> teraz
<bckzs> ale samozrema nechapem suvys.
<bckzs> suvysloti.. iba tak ze si viem pridat hostov a ipcky ktrore maju mat pristup a ktore nemaju teda vsetky ostatne
<bckzs> cisty zaklad :D ale to vo webminu spravy aj cvicena opica
<[ZOMB]> :)
<bckzs> zas.. podstatene je ze idu stanice,... mam tu stim problem su tu nove kompy
<bckzs> asi 8 kuskov a uz 4 ci 5 znich po case skapalo takym stylom ze sa daco posralo.. proste win nechcel startovaat odvolal sa na nejake chyby a stel to  iste ako keby sa bootloader dosral ale ani to nezabbera nastastie to ma recovery particie
<[ZOMB]> :)) tj krasa no
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-12
<Yunife> Caute :-)
<Yunife> _Brano_, zijes?
<_Brano_>  Yunifečau
<_Brano_> žijem no :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, jak de zivot?
<_Brano_> ide :D
<_Brano_> veľa roboty málo času :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, sem tu uz dlho nebyl (-:
<_Brano_> nj to teda nebol :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, mi vyprsala licencia pre XCHAT neuveritelne, ze 30 dnova skusobna verzia :-D
<_Brano_> wtf? :D
<_Brano_> som myslel že xchat je free :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, ako sa to vezme, pre widlu to je shareware :-D
<Yunife> _Brano_, neviem co si od toho slubuju, ze to pre widly spoplatneli, uz by to chcelo prejit na ubuntu, dostanem chut nekdy mozno cez vikend tak to preistaluju :-D
<_Brano_> :D :D :D omg by ma prdlo na windowse asi :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, neviem co mas proti widlam :-D normalny os ako kazdy iny :D
<_Brano_> ok :D :D :D :D ako povieš :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, dokonca som si kupil aj klavesu a mys od mkrvosrotu :-D
<_Brano_> úúúúúúú :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, ale musim uznat, hardver je to celkom kvalitny, zatial s nim nebol problem od kedy ho mam :-D
<Yunife> _Brano_, akurad baterky zlobia kazdy tyzden v mysi :-D
<_Brano_> tak tie myši nie sú zlé no
<_Brano_> :-)
<Yunife> _Brano_, ale klavesa bola inak husta, mi v nej dochadzali baterky a zacala pisat bludy namiesto znakov co som stlacal :-D
<_Brano_> :D :D :D tak to je celkom vtipné :D :D :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, ty sa moc v C++ asi nevyznas co?
<_Brano_> C++ zatiaľ nie
<_Brano_> v C# robíme zatiaľ iba
<_Brano_> OOP nás čaká v druhom semestri
<_Brano_> a inak s čím by som ti mohol poradiť je tak php alebo objective-C :D
<_Brano_> alebo nejaký javascript alebo html :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, ucime sa ho teraz v skole, teda "ucime", to je doslova bordel a vseobecna panika a nie ucenie
<_Brano_> :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, nam taku domacu zarezali, ze az 
<_Brano_> :D :D :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, tie ich blbosti, by som ich dokopal, C# technology from mkrvosrot? :D
<_Brano_> :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, sukromnici na tom kanaly ##c++, ani sa nesnazia odpisat, by som im tam rite nakopal :-D
<_Brano_> :D :D tak ak sa pýtaš nejakú n00b otázku tak sa nediv :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, mame spravit Kniznicu, kde budu citatelia a kniznica im bude poziciavat knihy, casopisy a CDcka, ma si o tom kto co a kedy pozical a vratil a objekty kniha, casopis a cdcko ma mat spolocneho predka :-D krasne zadanie 
<Yunife> chyba mi tu taka vecicka ako instanceof :-D
<_Brano_> no a kde si sa teda zasekol? :D
<Yunife> _Brano_, v kniznici mam instancie typu Publication, realne tam je Kniha, Casopis alebo CDcko a mam tam metodu, najdi knihu a ako prechadzam to pole publikacii, tak by som nejakym sposobom potreboval vyselektovat iba tie knihy aby som ich mohol pretypovat a jedine riesenie co ma napada tak cez TRY CATCH 
<Yunife> _Brano_, proste natrvdo vsetko pretypovavat a ked sa nepodari tak skocit na dalsi zaznam, ale toto riesenie sa mi vobec nepaci
<_Brano_> no ja si to skôr predstavujem tak že by si v tom poli držal aj čo to je … bolo by to nejaké dvojrozmerné pole … proste pub[book][id43879]
<_Brano_> potom by si s tým už nemal problém a ľahko by si vyselectoval len knihy
<Yunife> _Brano_, nj, ak nic rozumne nenajdem, tak to budem musiet riesit nejakym takymto sposobom
<_Brano_> nj
<Yunife> _Brano_, zajtra budem mudrejsi, bezim spat, maj sa pekne
<[ZOMB]> brej den ve spolek :)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: brej aj tebe.. ako sa citis? uz si zdravy?
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: nic moc hele, porad ty rana jsou des, ale tak aspon funguju pres den u kompa :)
<supersasho> :) no s tymi ranami suhlasim, rano kaslem jak tuberak ale poobede uz skoro nic
<[ZOMB]> vcera jsem kuli kamosoj v cine delal proxy aby mohl vubec na FB a podobny servery, to tam ty paka maj vsechno zakazany nebo megacenzura, on tam odsral sluzebni cestu :)
<[ZOMB]> takze aspon se bavim :)
<[ZOMB]> ale docela me pobavilo ze provider blokuje def port squidu :)
<[ZOMB]> jak kdyz by si to clovek neumel zmenit ;)
<supersasho> hh :)
<supersasho> no len ono vecsina ludi si to zmenit nevie to je to :)
<[ZOMB]> btw kdo to tu pouzival ZNC bouncer? ta jejich wiki je fakt dost o nicem
<[ZOMB]> takze, kdyz by nekdo mel nejakej odkazek na rozumnej clanek velice uvitam, nechci to sprtat pokusama :(
<[ZOMB]> o modulech je tam uplne H....
<Yunife> _Brano_, cauko, som dneska naistaloval KUBUNTU a cele KDE je totalne zabugovane, pracujem v tom 2-3 minutky a potom mi interface totalne prestane reagovat na mys, by som ich povrazdil :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> Yunife: jaj :D vrazda je malo
<Yunife> kyselejsyrecek, ahoj :-)
<kyselejsyrecek> Yunife: ahoj :)
<Yunife> kyselejsyrecek, ale inac ta plasma je krasna, to rozhranie sa mi strasne paci, ale je nepouzitelne ked to nereaguje na lave tlacitko, mi to pride ako keby ostalo lave tlacitko stale stlacene, lebo v browsery mi to zacalo text oznacovat ked som behal mysou :-D divne 
<kyselejsyrecek> jaj :D
<kyselejsyrecek> tak to je pekne debilni
<Yunife> kyselejsyrecek, tak som dal zasa sosat klasiku s Gnome :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> to mi obcas taky delava tady v Ubuntu
<kyselejsyrecek> pisu, a jak pisu tak se text furt oznacuje doleva a prepisuje
<kyselejsyrecek> :D
<Yunife> kyselejsyrecek, nj nejaky bug tam je, aj kamos mal s tym problem co to skusal, som sa mu smial, ale vidim, ze ani mne to nejde, tak to bude nejaky velky problem v KDEcku :-D
<Yunife> kyselejsyrecek, ti nestiha vykreslovat ci co :D
<kyselejsyrecek> kyselejsyrecek: ne, proste jak kdybych mel zmacknuty shift+home
<kyselejsyrecek> :D
<kyselejsyrecek> ale jako teda jo.. obcas to drsne nestiha
<kyselejsyrecek> hlavne v 2D nebo kdyz je pustenej flash ci hudba
<Yunife> kyselejsyrecek, no pekne, to mas ATI? :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> hudba je zasekana uplne neuveritelne.. ted mi sice jedna pisnicka zrovna jede, ale proste to nestiha.. to slysis ze to chrci jak se to na nejaky milisekundy zasekava.. z mobilu to oproti tomu hraje nadherne ciste
<Yunife> kyselejsyrecek, zahodit :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> no a kdyz to dojede na druhou pisnicku ze seznamu tak no comment, to jezdec jede furt dal, ale zvuk z toho neleze a zaseka to celej komp uplne neuveritelne :D ..on ten jezdec vlastne taky nejede plynule, on skace tak po deseti vterinach :D
<kyselejsyrecek> no, ati.. ale tim to vazne nebude :D
<kyselejsyrecek> a uz musim jit.. tak se tu mejte
<kyselejsyrecek> cau
<freax> zdravim :)
<yunife> spectrum1: na zdravi ...
<spectrum1> yunife, jj, na zdravi!
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<yunife> :-)
<yunife> sem tu dlho nebol
<yunife> kyselejsyrecek: cauko :-P
<spectrum1> njn nic noveho, vcera nekdo prisel a kdyz videl, ze tu chcipl pes, tak zas odesel ;-)
<supersasho> na zdravi vam obom, ja si dam ale az za 2 hodinky v meste :)
<yunife> supersasho: brm brm brm :-D
<spectrum1> za 2 hodky uz budu ko ;-)
<supersasho> :)
<kyselejsyrecek> yunife: cau
<spectrum1> 50 do kopce a 90 pres obce... jak se zpiva v jedne pisnicce ;-)
<yunife> hooked sem jeste chodi?  s tym som uz dlho nemluvil
<kyselejsyrecek> no, na zdravi.. ja bych to ted potreboval :)
<yunife> spectrum1: veru neni to daleko od reality :-D
<yunife> ach ... jak vam zavidim
<spectrum1> a vyser se na chodce, tech je jako much .. ;-)
<yunife> nj a su cim dal tym horsi ... skacu na cestu kedy sa im zachce ci ides 10 alebo 100km im to je jedno
<yunife> asi im je zivot lacny
<spectrum1> http://www.hustejwimpy.cz/redir.php?co=22
<spectrum1> jinak ja mam s prechody trochu problem, radsi chodim mimo ;-)
<yunife> :-D
<yunife> nespravime mejdan? ked som sa vratil zasa na par mesiacov ku linuxu a linuxakom?? 
<mirfil> ahoj
<yunife> ahoj
<mirfil> snazim se nainstalovat nagios a centreon, ale nedari se i zprovoznit centreon
<yunife> mirfil: cez repozitare?
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-13
 * yunife skapal pes?
 * kyselejsyrecek pres oves
<yunife> kyselejsyrecek: co?
<[ZOMB]> nj, to neni skakal ...
<kyselejsyrecek> aha, tady nekdo potrebuje silnejsi bryle
<kyselejsyrecek> :") :D
<yunife> aha, az teraz som pochopil :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> ano, a nekdo ma bohate rodice :D
<yunife> kua kto?
<yunife> kyselejsyrecek: budicek, nespime ...
<kyselejsyrecek> DOBROU
<kyselejsyrecek> :D
<yunife> kyselejsyrecek: jakou dobrou
<yunife> kyselejsyrecek: si dneska nejak mimo
<kyselejsyrecek> NOC
 * yunife a zasa nam skapal pes 
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-14
<Tom_Guma_Michera> cau
<supersasho> hawk
<[ZOMB]> tak co? podporujete se tu navzajem? ;)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: samozrejme, rozmyslame ze zalozime politicku stranu ubuntu-SD ;)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> aha
<kotrcka> akoze ubuntu-Super Distribucia?
<[ZOMB]> no ja se asi nepridam, leda ze by to sypalo nejakej poradnej peniz :P
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: a na co ine si myslis ze by sme zakladali politicku stranu?! :-D 
<supersasho> kotrcka: no super distribucia by bol dobry nazov na zakrytie umyslov :)
<supersasho> kazodpadne som neni moc nadseny bo som zistil ze na UDS sa rozhodli ze unity bude v 11.04 defaultne rozhranie :(
<kotrcka> nevadi.. SD moze byt aj ina skratka
<supersasho> ale zasa X-ka mozno vymeni wayland, co by mohol byt krok dopredu, tazko povedat :)
<supersasho> ale ked vidim unity a gnome shell tak mam pocit ze prejdem na KDE alebo nejaky *box
<yunife> co to kurva je
<supersasho> yunife: co myslis?
<yunife> Ubuntu-SD :-D
<yunife> KDE je inac dobugovane jak rit, ze to vydali :-D
<yunife> mam to par dni a uz zo 10 reportov co mi crasly aplikacie 
<supersasho> no teraz vydali 4.5.3 a vraj dost vela bugov dali do kakaca, ale KDE nemam uz ani virtualne tak neviem posudit
<supersasho> yunife: tak asi ani na KDE neprejdem :-D
<yunife> najvecia prdel je ked si zmenim temu na nejaku inu, zacne padat kwin jak hruska, lista, dekoracie okien vsetko sa zruti a jeden report za druhym vybieha :-D
<yunife> ale zaujimave je to, ze ked das v okienku kde sa meni tema APPLY tak to ide
<yunife> ale ako nahle to okno zavries, tak potom sa to cele zruti 
<supersasho> :-D
<supersasho> tak to potesi
<supersasho> no v tom pripade dufam ze bude este nejake Gubuntu, kde bude stary dobry gnome :)
<yunife> nj, hlavne nechapem preco by to malo mat uz nejaky suvis, ked je tema aplikovana a ziadne zmeny sa uz neaplikuju tak preco to zhodi 
<yunife> to pojde takymto tempom, tak skoncime pri Command Line :-D
<supersasho> yunife: back to the caves! :-D
<yunife> ked sa uz nic nebude dat pouzit, tak dame hlavy dokopy a spravime si vlastnu DISTRIBUCIU, sak stale ich je malo
<supersasho> :)
<yunife> jojo a dobijem svet!!!! do zbroje
<yunife> kyselejsyrecek: hello
<kyselejsyrecek> yunife: dzień dobry
<spectrum1> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=predsevzeti_-_co_si_vyberes_zitra.jpg
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<yunife> spectrum1: ty ses cistej vul :-D
<spectrum1> yunife, na ty nahore nemam, ale diky ;-)
<yunife> spectrum1: a to som si o sebe myslel, ze jenum ja sem takovej blazon a koukam, ze som sedy priemer tu :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> yunife: nic proti, ty jsi tady ruzovy priemer :D
<yunife> kyselejsyrecek: (-: ale stejne chyba mi tu hooked 
<kyselejsyrecek> yunife: nj, nevim co je s nim.. uz jsem to tu dlouho nesledoval
<spectrum1> jj, teprv s nim upadnem do opravdove prumernosti :-)
<yunife> mozna naistalovali na servery widli, tak ma tetkom spusta prace a nema cas se ulevat
 * yunife miluje buraky, tak chutne a takovy bordel na stole po nich ostava
<[ZOMB]> yunife: v posteli je to lepsi ;)
<yunife> [ZOMB]: kokos, tam bych to nezral ani zadarmo
<[ZOMB]> tak jsem cet o tom unite v 11.04, scihnul videjko na youtrubce a docela jakoze odpornej hnus, nejak ztracim moderni pojeti asi
<spectrum1> tomu se rika cesta zpet v praxi  ;-)
<[ZOMB]> jn
<spectrum1> uvidime jake to bude az to bude, ale nekdy to trochu prehani ..
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: nestracas, je to hnusne :)
<supersasho> ako na netbooku okej, ale na normalnom desktope, no neviem
<spectrum1> fakt premyslim se zas vratit k Debianu nebo do luna prirody (treba gentoo), neco jde mimo me ..
<[ZOMB]> ale zacina se mi libit docela Mint, i ta instalace zustala normalni a jestli tam nebudou takovyhle "zlepsovaky" tak je to jasna volba :)
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: prave, ale ten netbook bych mel jako neoblibenej :))
<supersasho> :)
<spectrum1> tywe, predstav si ciste zlo a pak na nem zalozis distribuci .. to si proste odporuje :-) a tak to je s Mintem :-D
<[ZOMB]> co mam ve virtualu na picovinky Mint LXDE tak naprosta spokojenost
<[ZOMB]> :D
<spectrum1> ja mam teda ve virtualu na pycovinky windows .. ;-)
<[ZOMB]> ty mam na CS5 a k nicemu jinymu ten OS nepotrebuju
<[ZOMB]> a tj spis z lenosti se s tim jebat pres wine
<[ZOMB]> :)
<spectrum1> windows me zivi, proto ho mam takhle .. ;-)
<[ZOMB]> tj jina, me uz ne, takze totalni odpor :)
<supersasho> spectrum1: ako ta zivia? bo mna skor privadzaju do hrobu :-D
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: za chyby se plati, to nevis? :P
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: jj poznam :)
<supersasho> len som si nemyslel ze spectrum1 by sa dal na taketo chodnicky :)
<spectrum1> asi tak.. proste jini to chteji a ja jim to davam, neco jako drogovej dealer ..
<[ZOMB]> :))
<supersasho> :-D
<supersasho> kazdopadne som uz pochopil preco kazdy vecer pijes :-D
<[ZOMB]> tjn :D
<spectrum1> to neni kvuli tomu ;-)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: http://getsatisfaction.com/adobe/topics/produce_creative_suite_for_linux
<supersasho> mozes zahlasovat :) len to chce registraciu, alebo mozes pouzit openID, facebook, twitter account
<yunife> :-D
<yunife> ach jaj kluci kluci
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: 3761 people like this idea
<yunife> heh
<[ZOMB]> to zas moc neni, ale kdyz vezmu to ze s tim nikdo v nejmensim nepocita, takze to vlastne nikdo nevi .. :)
<yunife> chudaci
<[ZOMB]> kdo?
<[ZOMB]> Yunife: rozved svoje pohrdani :)
<yunife> [ZOMB]: to bola lutost
<[ZOMB]> nad?
<[ZOMB]> jsem nejak uplne mimo
<hlm> zdravim
<hlm> lidi prosim poradil by mi tu nekdo jak nastavit NAT pres networkmanager?
<supersasho> nat som nastavoval akurat tak na routery, takze v tomto asi nepomozem
<[ZOMB]> hlavne mi tam moc nesedi ten networkmanager :)
<[ZOMB]> pokud chces sdilet net pres PC, tak potrebujes forward, nastavuje se pres iptables
<supersasho> alebo cez firestarter :)
<[ZOMB]> hlavne dost malo informaci v ty otazce :D
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: nadstavba :P
<supersasho> jj :) len nikdy nevies nakolko je technicky zdatny ten co sa pyta, tak je dobre aj klikatko dat :)
<[ZOMB]> vpoho :D
<supersasho> uz to asi zistil :-D
<[ZOMB]> podle otazky moc neni :)
<[ZOMB]> se podriz :D
<[ZOMB]> to se mi povedlo dneska taky :P
<supersasho> ono ked sa dari tak sa dari :)
<[ZOMB]> jj :)
<supersasho> tiez som mohol zistovat bug na pulse-audio ked som zabudol zapnut repraky :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<spectrum1> ja bych to nahlasil, ze to pri vypnutych bednach nejde .. ;-)
<spectrum1> hmm, koukam na server housing, ale pitomci tam nemaj ani cenu ..
<[ZOMB]> :D
<yunife> :-D
<yunife> spectrum1: by si dostal dozivotny zakaz otvorit bugzilu pre pulse-audio :-D
 * yunife hura spadol mi browser dalsi report :D
<spectrum1> yunife, prd, bych nejdriv z vyvojaru udelal pitomce a pak by me ukamenovali :-)
<spectrum1> na cem to bezite, ze vam to pada? :-D
<yunife> KDE :-D
<cortex|sk> yunife: co ti pada?
<cortex|sk> aky browser
<spectrum1> nebo mate pyt jak ja a pak si nejakyho padu ani nevsimnete ;-)
<yunife> rekonq
<yunife> spectrum1: hehe
<cortex|sk> spectrum1: na to se napijem!
<cortex|sk> alebo ako to pises
<cortex|sk> :D
<yunife> tu na KDEckuy pada vsetko jako hruska hnila :-D
<spectrum1> jj, na zdravi
<spectrum1> na to se napyjem, atd, tad .. ;-)
<yunife> spectrum1: jojo na zdravi :-D
<spectrum1> rekong neznam ..
<spectrum1> q nakonci ..
<cortex|sk> yunife: v KDE nic nepada! :))
<cortex|sk> aspon mne nie
<yunife> cortex|sk: ja jsem instalol Kubuntu 10.10 a vidis to
<yunife> cortex|sk: skusal si zmenit temu?
<cortex|sk> h 
<cortex|sk> samozrejme :D na 10.10 som od nejakej 2alpha verzie
<cortex|sk> kusok sa to rozbijalo ale od bety nic
<cortex|sk> mam len stastie :D
<yunife> cortex|sk: asi jo, ja hned po naistalovanim, som to par minut pouzival a sup, prestal fungovat lavy klik, sa divam ci si to zo mna robi prdel :-D
<yunife> proste mysou som prisiel na polozku a som musel od Enterovat :_D
<cortex|sk> to mas ako mac ;D jednotlacidlova mys
<yunife> ale pak som instaloval nejake DEV updaty tak to pomohlo
<cortex|sk> yunife: a rekonq ti pada kedy? 
<cortex|sk> skusam ale zatial sa mi to nepodarilo zhodit
<yunife> tetkom spadol, ked som zo source forge dal sosnut :-D
<yunife> len tak z nicoho nic 
<yunife> ale proste aj kopete mi blbne
<yunife> ked zavrem vsetky okna, ostane spustene, ale uz sa knemu nedostanem, cez tu ikonku v liste ked kliknem na kopete, tak sa uz okno neukaze
<yunife> a ked spustim kopete, tak sa mi spusti druha instancia :-D
<yunife> cortex|sk: menil si temu, ci mas default?
<yunife> cortex|sk: lebo ked som zmenil temu, tak ju sice zmenilo ale ked som dal potom OK v tom okne tak spadlo cele prostredie
<cortex|sk> h yunife niekolkokrat som ju menil
<cortex|sk> a nic divne
<yunife> cortex|sk: tak nevim, ale mne aj jednemu kamosovi to buguje cele
<cortex|sk> yunife: robil si cistu instlalaciu alebo dist-upgrade?
<yunife> cortex|sk: cistu
<cortex|sk> hmm
<yunife> nevim proc to tak blbne
<cortex|sk> yunife: ja by som asi najskor skusil po aktualizaciach odhlasit sa, prihlasit sa v konzole, premenovat adresar .kde v home na nieco ine napr kde a znova sa prihlasit
<cortex|sk> obcas mi podobny postup pomohol pri nepomuku ..kedysi davno :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-07
<DoNtIkE> mate nekdo zkusenost s dual bootem ubuntu,fedora?
<DoNtIkE> jde me o to ze fedora stale vyuziva grub1
<|Nuclear|> zdravim, jak vypisu v konzoli velikosti slozek v urcite slozce ?
<Chinese_soup> du -h?
<|Nuclear|> ja si nemuzu pomoct ten komp si dela co chce, necham ho zit vlastnim zivotem
<|Nuclear|> do ted nekam nauploadoval 15GB a ted to z tama stahuje.....
<Chinese_soup> botnet
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> ale podle info o systemu komunikuje s dataserverem :D
<h00ked> twl by me zajimalo co se zase mrda na serveru :/
<_Brano_> ;-)
<h00ked> z nejakyho duvodu mi http://neco.cz haze 404
<h00ked> ale http://neco.cz/index.php jede
<h00ked> vy<> debian :D
<h00ked> hm... mod rewrite to jebe.. jenze apache mi ho z nejakyho duvodu pro jeden alias nechce zakazat :/
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> omg to me poser
<h00ked> nenapada te cim by to mohlo byt?
<h00ked> ZOMBitch, ? :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: alias mam chapat jako subdomenu?
<ZOMBitch> nebo jako alias :)
<h00ked> jj
<ZOMBitch> jj co
<ZOMBitch>  :D
<h00ked> pro virtualhost
<ZOMBitch> jasny
<ZOMBitch> hm by mel pobrat
<ZOMBitch> btw nemas to s ssl?
<h00ked> nn
<ZOMBitch> hm
<ZOMBitch> das proste jen rewrite off?
<h00ked> mno to nezabira :D
<ZOMBitch> pak teda jeste vyhodit modul
<ZOMBitch> ale to je docela utopie :D
<ZOMBitch> by melo preci jit
<ZOMBitch> mno zkus to vypsat jestli se ti chce :))
<h00ked> mno vypnout ho nemuzu kvuli jinym projektum co tam bezi prave :/
<ZOMBitch> jen pro subdomenu to nejde?
<h00ked> nn
<h00ked> to vypada, jako by to ignoroval
<ZOMBitch> a co kdyz das rewriteengine off;rewriteloglevel 0
<h00ked> sem to zkousel vynutit i pres htaccess ale taky hovno
<h00ked> na ubuntu mi to jede, ale debian to nejak nechce zkousnout :D
<ZOMBitch> jeste by me napadlo poradi nacitanych domen, dal bych ji jako prvni nebo posledni ... hm?
<h00ked> v hosts? hm.... prubnu
<ZOMBitch> i v apache ... jsou to confy, tak to cte nejak postupne?!
<ZOMBitch> ono to nejak dopadne
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-08
<h00ked> to vypada, jako by to ignorovalo / a bralo jako neplatnou cestu...
<ZOMBitch> hm
<ZOMBitch> neni to modul pro widle? :))
<ZOMBitch> hleda C:\ :)))
<h00ked> nn
<h00ked> debian :D
<h00ked> a nic widlackyho se k tomu ani nepriblizilo :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> resp. grafika byla delana na widlich ve photoshopu...
<h00ked> jedine ze by to system vycitil :D
<ZOMBitch> to bude ono :D
<h00ked> mu zkusim nakecat ze / = /index.php :D
<ZOMBitch> btw h00ked  co kdyz nedas rewriterule, tak se preci nic dit nebude ne?
<h00ked> to me poser
<h00ked> ono to nebere FollowSymlinks, ale +FollowSymlinks
<h00ked> :D:D:D
<ZOMBitch> to musis pockat do rana :D
<ZOMBitch> njn, to vis :)
<ZOMBitch> ja uz se v tom zas rok nestoural, takze v tom budu uspesne pokracovat a ono to snad bude fungovat dal :D
<h00ked> no ja ten server nechal pul roku ladem, az ted se vyskytl pica problem :D
<h00ked> a hura na ctyri hodiny spat :D
<ZOMBitch> hehe ja na 6 :P
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> tak gn
<ZOMBitch> gn
<h00ked> hm... nejak sem nasel zalibeni ve speed trance... ZOMBitch by ze me mel radost :D
<ZOMBitch> hmm
<ZOMBitch> takovejch stylu, ze ani nevim co speedtrance je :D
<ZOMBitch> si tady toho opicaka jeste chytnu :P
<ZOMBitch> he,jim ucitel odpojil router ne :D
<fr3ax> zdravim :)
<ubuntu_master> zdravím všechny
<ubuntu_master> potřebuji poradit, když mám na jednom oddílu disku Windows a odstraním ho, ovlivní mi to něják MBR?
<ZOMBitch> nemelo by\
<ZOMBitch> jo odstranujes ten oddil, mno uvidis :D
<ubuntu_master> ZOMBitch: Ale teoreticky když mám zaváděč na sda1 a windows na sda2 tak by to nemělo ovlivnit 
<ZOMBitch> taky myslim
<ZOMBitch> Děláš přes gparted?
<ubuntu_master> jj
<ZOMBitch> tak ti to da vedet mam pocit kdyz by to byl prob\
<supersasho> nebolo by istejsie si nainstalovat z livecd grub?
<supersasho> rovno do mbr
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-09
<freax> Zdravim :-)
<freax> Prosim vas nevite jak zmenim kernel boot options pro OS kde nemam grub? Mam dual boot, 2x linux, v jednom grub a nastaveny nejaky kernel boot options a ted bych potreboval nastavit jiny volby u OS kde grub nemam abych nemusel pokazdy rucne pri startu ty volby dopisovat...
<ZOMBitch> kua tak hodinu laboruju jak se zbavit nul na zacatku cisla a pak cvak | awk '{print $0+0}' :)))
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ja sem vyresil problem s tim webem celkem jednoduse cece... instalaci centos na server :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> ale bude tam nakonec nekde pruser ve scriptech no :D
<ZOMBitch> asi lehonce :D
<ZOMBitch> ja si hraju se scriptikem na prejmenovani souboru na nejakej inteligentni format ... jakoze bez zavorek a podobnejch paznaku :)
<ZOMBitch> ... nevim proc musi mit pecko pokzdy tak debilne slozity a dlouhy nazvy :D
<DoNtIkE> zkoušeli jste někdo novou fedoru? 
<ZOMBitch> ee
<DoNtIkE> z ciste vedeckych ucelu to mam naplanovane na vikend :D
<DoNtIkE> zajima me hlavne jestli opravdu nb na fedore vydrzi tak dlouho jak vscihni udavaji :D
<ZOMBitch> btw pred chvili mi volali z vodafonu a cpali mi nejakou platebni kartu ... rozhovor probihal stylem "momentik, cekejte, zasekl se nam system" "uz to jde" "uz zase ne" ... rozhovor na 15min :D
<h00ked> fedo coze? :D
<Chinese_soup> fedobear
<h00ked> feroda? to je nejaka nadavka ne? :D
<ZOMBitch> jj :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> neurazej pedobeara :D
<Chinese_soup> :(
<Chinese_soup> promiň
<h00ked> to si chudak nezaslouzi :D
<ZOMBitch> ... ze by tam meli nejak kosmirne reseny ovladani napajeni? :)
<h00ked> jj, nepouziva CPU ani ramku :D
<h00ked> ta vydrz je ve stavu "vypnuto" :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> kupte mi nekdo dalsi TB HDD, uz nemam misto kua :(
<Chinese_soup> nebrec
<Chinese_soup> ja jedu na 80GB disku a taky ziju
<ZOMBitch> ... no na tom zije system, ale co /home a /data :))))
<Chinese_soup> také na 80GB disku
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<ZOMBitch> ikdyz ja mam vlastne jen 75GB /
<DoNtIkE> vcelku me zacina vadit vydrz nb kdyz bezim na linuxu :/
<ZOMBitch> v Xkach poho, ale zkus datlovat pul hodky na tty :P lebo to mam nejake rozesrate ja :)
<SquirrelCZE> ~:D
<DoNtIkE> to mne vydrzi nb na 6ticlankove baterce 2.5h
<Chinese_soup> mně vydrží infinite, protoze neustale bezi na AC! :)
<DoNtIkE> a to moc nb nezatezuji. wifi+prohlizec+ODE
<DoNtIkE> *IDE
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: btw: kolik TB ze uz mas?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: jen 2
<SquirrelCZE> aha
<DoNtIkE> a to mas plne? 
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: zadna velka uschovna :)
<ZOMBitch> DoNtIkE: skoro :)
<DoNtIkE> to musis mit stahle vsechno pecko co na netu je :D
<ZOMBitch> vetsina partition hlasi zaplneni nad 90% a jedna 100% :P
<ZOMBitch> DoNtIkE: to bych tech disku potreboval krapanek vic ;-) HDcko je svine velika :-D
<DoNtIkE> to me povidej. Stahoval jsem si par klipu z yt v plne kvalite a taky jsem se divil co na disku zabira tolik mista :D
<ZOMBitch> jn, je to narez
<SquirrelCZE> tak HD jo
<SquirrelCZE> kdybych treba stahoval jen DVDRipy tak to mam na dlouho taky
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: 2x1TB
<SquirrelCZE> mam
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ja to mam v souctu asi 6. HDD :)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> velka skrin?
<ZOMBitch> nejvetsi mam 0.5TB
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: 1GB switch ;)
<SquirrelCZE> oh... :D
 * SquirrelCZE by chtel jeste dva 1TB disky na nejakou odbu
<SquirrelCZE> at z toho mam RAID 6
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: dohromady 3 pc
<ZOMBitch> hmm
<ZOMBitch> to ani nevim co je
<ZOMBitch> :D
<SquirrelCZE> RAID 5 s druhym hashovacim
<ZOMBitch> hm
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: k cemu ty to vyuzijes?
<SquirrelCZE> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#RAID_6
<SquirrelCZE> ucinejsi nez RAID 1...
<SquirrelCZE> a chci mit nejakou jistotu ze mi HDD neodejdou
<ZOMBitch> scihnu
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-10
<nest> dobrej večer
<FrostyX> hoj
<nest> otázka do pléna co říkáte na novi ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Chinese_soup> nic
<Chinese_soup> zadny "novi ubuntu", neznam :[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~[4~P
<Chinese_soup> fuck
<Chinese_soup> *:P
<nest> No tak novou verzy :)
<Chinese_soup> tos tomu moc nepomohl ;-)
<Chinese_soup> a nevím, nepoužívám ubuntu :-)
<nest> a co ? ku lu xu buntu ?
<Chinese_soup> debian
<nest> to mám na serveru 
<nest> na notasu ne protože jsem lama a neumim to nakonfigurovat :-)
<Chinese_soup> já jsem taky lama ;-) možná tak advanced-lama
<Chinese_soup> a tím advanced nemyslím ještě horší lamu! :D
<nest> :D no tak já nejsem ani moc lama ale jsem spis extreme linej se stim učit :)
<Chinese_soup> já taky nejsem úplná lama, jen jsem ti nechtěl snižovat sebevědomí :))
<Chinese_soup> no nic :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> a jinak zajímavé já měl vždy za to, že na serveru je právě konfigurace ještě víc :)
<Chinese_soup> ale tak zase záleží na využití serveru etc., no
<Chinese_soup> taky můžu mít server jen s ftp a jdu domů :D
<FrostyX> Zalezi co mas za server. Kdyz budu mit datovej server ke kterymu budou pristupovat 4 lidi v ramci site v bytu, u te konfigurace se zrovna nepretrhnu
<FrostyX> zvlast kdyz ty data budou treba filmy, takze nepotrebuju ani zalohovat
<Chinese_soup> njn :)
<ZOMBitch> tak nejak :)
<FrostyX> Zato dostat na nekterych ntb system do funkcniho stavu je dost hardcore
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> Takove ty klasicke veci jako uspavani, spotreba, wifi, posledni dobou prepinani karet ... dost sranda :-D
<FrostyX> *grafickych karet
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: mas mit jednu :)
<FrostyX> ja mam jednu :)
<FrostyX> ja si posledni book pekne vybiral tak, abych mel kompletni podporu
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Chinese_soup> nebo staci ten notebook koupit a dat na nej linux az po 6letech!
<Chinese_soup> pak uz vse vetsinou jede :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: to ja vlastne skorem taky, jen jsem doufal, ze podpora wifi bude ... a je takze cool :)
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: nesmis to videt tak cerne ;)
<FrostyX> tjn, po 6 letech uz ti prestanou ten HW podporovat :-D
<Chinese_soup> jj
<Chinese_soup> fglrx uz mi nejede :(
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: njn
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: nastavil jsem ten reconnect delay na 1 a zda se, ze by to mohlo fungovat
<FrostyX> uvidime casem
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: me to jede docela pohodu, resp ono to pada steje, ale hned se to zas pripoji :)
 * ZOMBitch premysli jestli neco delat, nebo se jen tak valet ...
<FrostyX> jj
<FrostyX> to mi staci no :)
<ZOMBitch> me 2 ;)
<FrostyX> ted akorat potrebuju vykoumat co s jabberem. Idiot se nemuze stale pripojit (ale zkousi to :-)) a vzdycky mi tam vyhodi hlasku ze uzivatel frostyx@... se nemohl pripojit. Jenze mam na "frostyx" notifikaci, takze furt jak idiot skacu na irssi se podivat ze mi vlastne nikdo nepise :-D
<nest> no pristi notas jedine od applu
<ZOMBitch> nest: to pises do spatnyho kanalu ale :P
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> imho vetsina lidi taky je kuli opensource misto radosti z jablicka na ntb co ti prida 50% ceny nahoru ;-)
<ZOMBitch> *tady
<FrostyX> Neni potreba. Staci se podivat co za HW ma ten ntb a nekupovat zadne kriticke kousky. 
<ZOMBitch> +1
<nest> noo ja to psal k tomu jak te se bavili o tech notasich
<nest> dobrej lag
<ZOMBitch> obecne ten nejprodavanejsi model bude mit pravdepodobne nejvetsi podporu ... vetsinou
<ZOMBitch> nest: ja jen reagoval na jablicko ;)
<nest> nebo jako HP Který má vlastní linux :)
<nest> nejakou upravenou opensuse
<ZOMBitch> nemela byt nejaka urazka bo tak ... :)
<ZOMBitch> hm, oni to borci z HP jeste upravujou jo? ale tak aspon je to linux :)
<nest> ZOMBitch, jo joo jako uznávám že se tam platí 25% značka u apple ale zase ten notas neco vydrží 
<nest> a ted dalsí otázka má tady nekdo zkusenost s SSD diskem ? v notasu ?
<ZOMBitch> nest: ma rozhodne par veci ktery se mi fakt libej :))
<ZOMBitch> nest: jeste ne :)
<ZOMBitch> nest: napr cisteni klavesnice a podle me ten nejluxusnejsi konektor na nabijecku ... to bych obslech hned :D
<ZOMBitch> ale zas kuli tomu nechci platit desne vid :)
<Chinese_soup> imho to neupravuji (HP)
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: jak to teda je?
<Chinese_soup> rvou tam vetsinou SUSE Linux Enterprise
<ZOMBitch> O_o
<Chinese_soup> ale nevím jestli tam dodavaji k tomu nejaky svuj software, ze jo, ale "upravovani" bych tomu nerikal
<Chinese_soup> http://h71028.www7.hp.com/enterprise/cache/569891-0-0-0-121.html
<ZOMBitch> by mohla taky nejaka spolecnost HW podle OS, ne opacne
<FrostyX> Ja mel za to, ze Enterprise je placenej
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: proto ho takhle fasnes zdarma :)
<Chinese_soup> ano
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: placena bude stejnak jen podpora
<Chinese_soup> je to free
<FrostyX> ok
<Chinese_soup> open-source, jen se musis registrovat na jejich strankach abys ziskal nejaky aktivacni kod nebo co
<Chinese_soup> ach tak pardon
<Chinese_soup> 60 dni trial :D fial
<Chinese_soup> tak je to tedy placene asi
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> ja ty jejich stranky nechapu, no nevadi :D
<nest> já to mám a placený to není....
<Chinese_soup> jo, mají blbý stránky
<FrostyX> Imho SLES je placenej, pak je jeste SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop a ten mozna placeny neni. Tak jestli ses treba nedival omylem na ten SLES ... ale nevim, v tech rpm distrech se moc nevyznam
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: to mi pripomina situaci kdyz jsem na ty jejich stranky kdysi koukal, nepochopil jsem to moc :)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: no, já teď koukal na desktop právě, wiki říká OSS a ty stránky zas říkají nějaký shity o supportu a pak zase říkají v downloads nějaký shity o 60 days trial :D
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: njn :D
<Chinese_soup> tu velkou ikonku v gnome2 asi meli jako killer feature http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e6/Sled_desktop.png :D
<nest> suse je placený
<Chinese_soup> dokud nezjistili, ze je to oss
<nest> Open suse není
<Chinese_soup> no však
<Chinese_soup> my se nebavime o openSUSE
<Chinese_soup> ale o SUSE Linux Enterprise
<nest> v tom případě je to placený
<Chinese_soup> ano, ale to nic nemeni na tom, ze maji wtf stranky, zlaty openSUSE :D
<nest> ale ted mam otazku 
<Chinese_soup> a vubec, zlaty debian!
<nest> jaky je rozdil mezi open suse a suse?
<ZOMBitch> btw, pokud pouzivate foxe, jak se vam libi, ze konecne pridali volbu "paste&go" ? imho snad jedina vec co mi schazela :))
<Chinese_soup> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUSE_Linux_distributions#SUSE_family_products
<Chinese_soup> nest: ^
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: Nejaky info nahod :)
<FrostyX> at vim o cem ze to mluvis :-D
<Chinese_soup> Foxit Reader?
<Chinese_soup> jen tipuju...
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: poslu screen radsi vid :)
<Chinese_soup> Firefox?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> no, pockam si taky na screenshot :)
<FrostyX> jj, screenshot bude supr :)
<Chinese_soup> hmm, asi Firefox 8 nebo jsem si toho nevsiml nikdy, ze to ma Paste&Go uz nejakou dobu
<Chinese_soup> ale uz prestanu radsi hadat
<FrostyX> Ses na tom dobre, me ani nedoslo ze mysli Firefox
<nest> dobře ted otazka jak s aktualizuju firefox 8 :)
<Chinese_soup> nest: OS?
<Chinese_soup> a nynější verze Firefoxu?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/pasteANDgo.jpg
<Chinese_soup> Chinese_soup: ^
<Chinese_soup> no tos mi toho rekl
<ZOMBitch> kua uz si ty screeny musim nejak zjednodusit, trva mi to desne :D
<ZOMBitch> ... pravej klik do adresniho radku
<nest> ubuntu
<nest> 11.10
<ZOMBitch> tusim ze to je od foxe 4, zacinam se v tech jejich cislovanich docela ztracet
<Chinese_soup> kazdej mesic je niova verze
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: nevsiml jsem si, vzdy enteruju
<Chinese_soup> ale uz to vidim, no http://93.185.109.143:8080/ff.png
<ZOMBitch> no prave
<Chinese_soup> nest: a nynejsi verze firefoxu?
<FrostyX> a k cemu ze je to jako dobre ?
<Chinese_soup> nest: protoze pokud je to 4+ tak by se to melo updatnout samo, kdyz das Help -> About Firefox
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: napr to same je v hledacim radku "paste & search"
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: vložíš a přejdeš
<Chinese_soup> máš v clipboardu http://google.com tak dáš paste & go a už to jde samo na google.com
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: ach
<nest> Chinese_soup, 7 0 1
<FrostyX> Jo uz jsem se dostal k tomu, ze to je v ramci adresniho radku. Pekne nahovno takova vec rekl bych :-D
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: ja mam 8.0
<Chinese_soup> nest: tak zkus otevrit to okno, melo by se ti to updatovat samo
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: ja taky
<FrostyX> Ctrl+L > Ctrl+V > Enter :-D
<nest> Chinese_soup,  nedelá
<FrostyX> Za tu dobu se myskou nedostanete ani na ten adresni radek :-D
<Chinese_soup> nest: tak si počkej až ti to řekne systém, třeba update-manager nebo tak
<Chinese_soup> nest: třeba to ještě není v repozitářích ubuntu
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: resp mam az tuhle, pac fox 4 nemel podpuru na quakelive, tahle v8 to asi fixluje za v3.6
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: jn
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: ach :)
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup & nest: neni, musis pridat zdroj
<nest> ZOMBitch,  a jakej je ?
<ZOMBitch> nest: mmnt
<Chinese_soup> ja už od pětky jedu jen na rozbalenym archivu do /home a symlink do /usr/bin a taky ziju :P
<Chinese_soup> protoze to bych se asi nedockal, kdyz v repu je asi tak iceweasel 3.6 furt :D
<ZOMBitch> nest: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu lucid main
<nest> ZOMBitch, dik
<ZOMBitch> nest: ja mam lucid, takze si prepis na sve :)
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: mno ja na 10.04 uz toho moc ani necekam hele :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<nest> ZOMBitch, ale já ma OO
<ZOMBitch> nest: prepis lucid na ocelot a je to ... asi mmnt se cihnu :)
<ZOMBitch> nest: spatne :D je to "oneiric"
<nest> sudo add-apt-repository deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu oneiric main
<nest> Error: need a repository as argument
<nest> kde mam chybu
<ZOMBitch> pro ty co maji NATTY ... ma smolik :)
<ZOMBitch> hm
<ZOMBitch> nest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/add-apt-repository
<ZOMBitch> nest: '
<nest> ZOMBitch, eee :-(
<ZOMBitch> hm
<ZOMBitch> zkus s tim polaborovat
<ZOMBitch> ja musim hodit karku do servisu ted :)
<nest> ZOMBitch, solved
<Chinese_soup> solved; next!
<nest> ZOMBitch, dik za pomoc
<Chinese_soup> není zač
<nest> lidi kolik vám je let +-?
<FrostyX> moc malo
<Chinese_soup> 1855a6808dcb1f4834fb238b562e6c74
<Chinese_soup> tak a muzes jit decryptit
<Chinese_soup> :D
<nest> nemam na to cas :D
<Chinese_soup> :) tak nic
<Chinese_soup> nez to decryptnes tak uz to asi nebude platit :P :D
<ZOMBitch> LOL
<Chinese_soup> ano?
<Chinese_soup> povídej!
<SquirrelCZE> ?
<ZOMBitch> Se mi na mobilu nepíše úplně extra
<Chinese_soup> tohle si mohl vynechat a přejít k tomu co je lol!
<Chinese_soup> už to tu mohlo být nebýt té věty zbytečné! :D
<ZOMBitch> No jo porad :-))
<ZOMBitch> Jen tak.premejslim kolik ti teda je vid
<Chinese_soup> takze uz si to decryptoval? :)
<ZOMBitch> Na mobilu na to kakam 
<ZOMBitch> :-)
<Chinese_soup> ale jo
<Chinese_soup> urcite to je vic powerful nez muj notebook
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> nejaky ten adroid urcite
<ZOMBitch> Jojo
<SquirrelCZE> chjo
<SquirrelCZE> proc mi na ubuntu zase nenabehla application lens?
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: 44,687805943^2!
<Chinese_soup> vykřičník neber jako matematicky (operátor?)
<ZOMBitch> Hehe
<Chinese_soup> nevím kam se řadí faktoriál
<Chinese_soup> a navíc ho děláme až v druhém pololetí přeci! :)
<ZOMBitch> Ve  výtahu mi padá spojení kua 
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> "Vítejte na mezipatře bez internetu"
<ZOMBitch> Tak nějak : -)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: tak už sis to vypočítal na svém ultra androidu? :)
<h00ked> tak schvalne, cpal nekdy nekdo tohle idealne do debianu nebo ubuntu? http://www.softcom.cz/produkt/adobe-creative-suite-master-collection-cs55-win-cz/?flist=1 :D
<Chinese_soup> ne :D
<Chinese_soup> asi tak do virtualboxu
<h00ked> hm... to bude boj asi... :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch se asi zasekl v mezipatře :(
<h00ked> ten spis bude poletovat mezi sbernici a VGA chladicem :D:D:D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: uz jsem doma ... btw nemuzu cumet porad na mobil do irc, obcas musim i ridit :D
<Chinese_soup> autopilot...
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> neviděl jsi návštěvníky? :D
<ZOMBitch> nemam :D
<ZOMBitch> nest: v cem byl problem u pridani toho zdroje?
<nest> ZOMBitch, no pridal jsem celej zdroj 
<nest> od firefoxu
<ZOMBitch> aha hm :)
<h00ked> hm... asi si koupim roombu
<SquirrelCZE> fajn vec
<h00ked> tohle vypada nadejne http://hackingroomba.com/
<h00ked> je to od stejnyho nakladatele co vydava hacking ubuntu apod
<h00ked> a je fakt, ze diky hacking ubuntu jsem si udelal pouzitelne :D 
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: rolbu? na zimu jo? :-P
<h00ked> to ne, ale vzdycky sem snil o tom, ze budu moct vysavat z terminalu :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> h00ked: a budes umet pingnout localhost ;-)
<h00ked> mozna jo :D
<h00ked> ale to by zase nevysaval :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-11
<DoNtIkE> vim ze me ted poslete abych hledal na googlu a na foru ale i presto se zeptam
<DoNtIkE> nainstaloval jsem si novou fedoru ale nepridala se me do grubu
<Chinese_soup> utfg
<Chinese_soup> :D sorry, ale strašně ses nabízel
<DoNtIkE> fedora ja na sda3
<Chinese_soup> tak ji tam přidej :)
<DoNtIkE> ubuntu na sda6
<Chinese_soup> a ubuntu ma grub1 nebo 2?
<DoNtIkE> jo to se ti to rekne. S timhle nemam zkusenosti
<DoNtIkE> ma g2
<Chinese_soup> ja jen s GRUB1, grub2 sux ass
<Chinese_soup> hmm
<Chinese_soup> nevím, já nikdy nemusel řešit přidávání do grub2, ale zkus třeba /etc/grub.d/
<Chinese_soup> a pak update-grub nebo něco, ale on se určitě časem najde někdo kdo ti poradí
<FrostyX_> jo, melo by to byt jen update-grub
<DoNtIkE> mam tedy mountnout sda6 a dat update-grub?
<DoNtIkE> tedy mam moutnout odíl s fedorou?
<FrostyX_> ja nevim, nikdy jsem to nedelal, jen jsem o tom slysel. Naposledy jsem v bubuntu pridaval neco do grubu pres nejaky klikatko. Ale zkusil bych jen ten update-grub co se stane
<Chinese_soup> update-grub  is a stub for running grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg to generate a grub2 config file. hmm
<DoNtIkE> dik fedoru to naslo. Zkusim reboot
<Chinese_soup> :)
<DoNtIkE> nechapu ceske skoly proc nevyucuji unix/linux
<DoNtIkE> o windovs srackach slysim denne ale linux je nejvetsi zlo a kdo ho pouziva patri do pekla :D
<Chinese_soup> who says that?!
<Chinese_soup> let's burn his house!
<DoNtIkE> to je praxe
<FrostyX_> imho protoze nemaj cloveka kdo by to vyucoval. Kdyz budes skill pres linux, nebudes to vyucovat, ale pujdes za mnohem vetsi penize nekde spravovat linuxove servery
<Chinese_soup> k čemu vyučovat, stačí rozdávat linux bible před obchoďákem
<Chinese_soup> :D
<DoNtIkE> na skole je mnoho ucitelu co se linuxem zabyvaji
<DoNtIkE> prave ucitel me primel prejit k zlu
<Chinese_soup> a řekl bych, že samouk stylem se to taky dá naučit ;-)
<FrostyX_> potom na strednich skolach vypadaji predmety programovani, siti, operacnich systemu etc tak jak vypadaji
<DoNtIkE> stejne nejvic me dostalo kdyz nam ucitelka rekla ze je preemptivni multitasking k nicemu a neumi pracovat
<DoNtIkE> mno musim vam rict ze to co se ucim v technickem vybaveni tak by mohli jine skoly zavidet
<FrostyX> To se mas, ja se parkrat v programovani na neco zeptal, zjistil ze to nema smysl a uz to nedelam
<DoNtIkE> zacinali jsme instrukcema ve stacku. Ted pokracujem pres procesory RICS, CISC a zásobníkové procesory
<FrostyX> stredni skola ?
<DoNtIkE> ano, stredni skola. 2 rocnik
<FrostyX> tak to jste na trochu jine urovni nez my
<DoNtIkE> jo.. skola je fajne a bavi me.
<DoNtIkE> v programku na co se zeptam tak dostanu odpoved. Naposledy jsme prochazeli celou hodinu config javy datoveho typu float :D
<DoNtIkE> dam reboot a uvidime 
<FrostyX> DoNtIkE: To mate dobry. Spoluzak se dneska zeptal jaky je rozdil mezi ArrayList a List<> (myslim ze se ty tridy ci co to je jmenuji takto) a odpoved "ehm, no ja nevim asi v rychlosti". "a co je rychlejsi ?" "ehm, no ja nevim" ... konec diskuse. 
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: lol
<Chinese_soup> no, snad tam kam pujdu nebude taky takovahle uroven ... :D
<FrostyX> a to jsme v okoli nejlepsi skola
<FrostyX> Jako nekteri ucitele opravdu vi o cem mluvi, maji znalosti z praxe a vi toho daleko vic nez nas uci, ale u veci do kterych aspon trochu vidim (linux, programovani, weby), mi to prijde, ze ucitel vi zhruba tolik co ja. Mozna jim ale krivdim a ucit to neni tak jednoduche jak si myslim.
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> :D:D
<h00ked> cesi oslavuji, ze se po 65 minutach trefili do brany
<h00ked> horsi na tom je, ze protihraci maji cerne bryle a bile hole... :D
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: mne se nekdy bezne stava ze ve velkoobchodech vim u informatiky a elektroniky 2x vic nez prodavac
<FrostyX> :-D
<h00ked> ale je fakt ze v brane jsou dva. brankar tam ma jeste slepeckeho psa no... :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-12
<|Nuclear|> co se tady deje ze tu nikdo neni ? :D
<Ratten> Cau
<Ratten> nainstalova jsem si rewrite moc
<Ratten> mod*
<Ratten> a stejnak mi neche jit
<FrostyX> a povolil sis ho v configu ?
<Ratten> to ho musim jeste povolit ?
<Ratten> mam ho v mods-enabled
<Ratten> nikde jine nic s tim nazvem nemuzu najit
<darkknightcz> zdravim, ma tu nekdo zkusenost s nastavovanim dvou fixnich ip adres na jednom rozhrani?
<h00ked> konecne sem se dokopal k upgradu webu xubuntu.cz ... a lituju :D
<Amynka> lol
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-13
<h00ked> kolik je takovy rozumny pocet najednou aktivnich usb flashdisku? :D
<h00ked> 40 je asi moc co? :D
<darkknightcz> je tu nekdo, kdo ma zkusenosti s nastavenim dvou ip na jednu sitovou kartu? (kazda ip ma jinou vychozi branu, dns server)
<AlesH> zdravim
<AlesH> potrebuji poradit
<SquirrelCZE> rovnou pis
<FrostyX>  /topic
<darkknightcz> "Neptejte se, jestli se můžete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popište problém a vyčkejte odpovědi (může to trvat i poměrně dlouho). "
<AlesH> gparted mi vypsal tohle
<AlesH> You have queued an operation to move the start sector of partition /dev/sda3.  Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the GNU/Linux partition containing /boot, or if you move the Windows system partition C:.
<AlesH> You can learn how to repair the boot configuration in the GParted FAQ.
<AlesH> http://gparted.org/faq.php
<AlesH> Moving a partition might take a very long time to apply.
<darkknightcz> znamena to, ze chces presunout prvni sektor toho disku, ktery obsahuje zavadec
<AlesH> co mam delat? chtel jsem zmensit partisnu s windows a na volne misto zvetsit linux 
<darkknightcz> a ze kdyz to presunes, pravdepodobne nebudes moci nabootovat
<darkknightcz> co mas za system souboru na linuxu? ext4?
<AlesH> jj ext$
<AlesH> ext4
<darkknightcz> ten radsi nezvetsuj :) z osobnich zkusenosti to nikdy nedopadlo dobre
<darkknightcz> jinak tu partition zmensujes "odpredu" nebo "odzadu" ?
<AlesH> odpredu
<darkknightcz> to je ta chyba
<darkknightcz> tak ji zmensi odzadu
<AlesH> ja to spatne pochopil - tu windows partition zmensuju odzadu, linuxovou zvetsuju odpredu
<darkknightcz> ktera je prvni? ten gparted pise, ze upravujes partition s boot sektorem, tak pak budes muset asi znovu nainstalovat grub
<darkknightcz> nebo opravit
<AlesH> takze mam radsi misto toho volneho mista vytvorit novou partition?
<AlesH> prvni partition mam windows, druhou linux
<darkknightcz> no pokazde, kdyz jsem zkousel zmenit velikost ext4 partition, tak to nedopadlo dobre :) nevim, jak je na tom gparted ted ale
<darkknightcz> takze radsi vytvorit dalsi partition (a nejdrive se podivat, jak opravit grub :) )
<AlesH> a ktera partition se da nejlepe rozsirovat?
<darkknightcz> to netusim... vim ze ntfs je v pohode, ale jinak nevim, moc zkusenosti v tom nemam
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-05
 * pspps zdravi
<pspps> som tu prvi krat v zivote, cize neviem aka je situacia na tomto kanali, ale chodia sem ludia co sa viznaju a su ochotny pomoct alebo ma vsetci poslu na google?
<Chinese_soup> Vsetci pockaji az se odpojis a pak napisi, ze problem byl vyresen.
<Chinese_soup> Také tě zdravím.
<Chinese_soup> Teď vážně: Z mého pozorování, nikdo tě tu v podstatě jen tak na Google nepošle, když někdo ví a je tu, tak poradí, když ne, tak nic. :-)
<pspps> OK
<pspps> mam taky mensi problem, a az tak velmi sa do podobnych veci neviznam a ani moje znalosti anglictiny niesu moc dobre, cize ani ten strejda google mi moc neporadil... taaakze pred nedavnom som sa rozhodol apgrejdovat ubuntu na 12.10. apgrejd prebehol viac-menej v poriadku(dokonca aj MySQL a apache fungovali v pohode co som moc necakal...), ale natrafil som na jeden problem: mam nastavene automaticke skrivanie unity, co funguje celkom dobre, len 
<pspps> ps. ospravedlnujem sa za foneticku anglictinu ak to dakomu vadi, sila zvyku...
<pspps> a tiez viem ze gramatika mi moc nejde... :(
<Chinese_soup> Řádek si zřejmě nedopsal.
<Chinese_soup> IRC má omezení počtu znáku pro zprávu.
<Chinese_soup> "celkem dobre, len " a nic
<pspps> pokial vam doslo?
<pspps> len mensi problem je, ze ked sa skryje, tak potom sa  po pohibe mysou na lavej strene/v lavom rohu nechce objavit. pokial idem cez klavesove skratky tak ide unity v pohode, len je to dost neprakticke...
<pspps> jedine co sa mi  podarilo vygooglit je skusit zmenit citlivost, ale to nepomohlo... skusal som to aj vipnut a zapnut a stale nic... neviete mi poridit nieco konkretnejsie co na co sa mam  zamerat? lebo nemam sajnu cim by to mohlo byt a rad by som to vyriesil...
<pspps> irssi si tusim moc z limitmi na spravi nerozumie...
<pspps> zacinam mat pocit ze ten povodny popis riesenia tunajsich problemov nebol vtip...
<FrostyX> pspps: tu hodne lidi ani nema ubuntu, tipuju, ze znacna cast z te mensiny co ho ma, zase nema unity ..
<FrostyX> a jestli ho tu nekdo ma, tak beztak idli, nebo nevi ..
<Chinese_soup> ano, to jsem se tím snažil naznačit
<Chinese_soup> tím druhým, nevtipným popisem řešení problému zde :-)
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: mozna by nebylo spatny tu udelat anketu :-D .. ja jsem vetsinu lidi co tu je nevidel ani jednou promluvit :-D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: njn, i ti, co se ptaji aspon maji tri radky :D
<pspps> naco chodia ludia bez ubuntu na ubuntu kanal? :D
<Chinese_soup> protože by tu byl pak jen ChanServ!
<pspps> a to vazne az tak nemate radi unity?
<Chinese_soup> a lidé s problémy by se připojovali do prázdné místnosti!
 * Chinese_soup unity nikdy neviděl, nepoužíval a je mi to upřímně jedno
<Chinese_soup> stejně tak ubuntu.
<Chinese_soup> neříkám, že jiná DE jsou skvělá, to vůbec ne
<pspps> takze ak som tomu spravne pochopil tak na #ubuntu-cz ma vetsina ludi vindovs?
<Chinese_soup> ne, všichni tady máme gentoo a každý den si kompilujeme 56845156 věcí
<Chinese_soup> a na #ubuntu-cz chodíme, abychom se mohli smát lamkám.
<Chinese_soup> there you have it.
<Chinese_soup> :D
<pspps> vzdicky som chcel skusit gentoo
<pspps> ale ked som si spomenul kolko uzitocnych veci by sa dalo urobit lenn za tu dobu som by som to skompiloval(ne to rozumne spojazdnil), tak ma to akosi preslo :D
<pspps> a neviete mi poradit aspon kde by mi vedeli poradit?
<Chinese_soup> na fóru
<Chinese_soup> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/
<pspps> diky _
<pspps> :)
<Chinese_soup> solved; next!
<Chinese_soup> takze ne
<Chinese_soup> tady te neposilame na google
<Chinese_soup> tady te posilame na jine stranky!
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: mam to, nahodim pisg
<pspps> aby som bol uprimny, ked som sem isiel tak som po x rokoch sledovania lamera cakal rozne variacia rm -rf ~/../../* a fork bomb, cize som nakoniec celkom prijemne prekvapeny :)
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: chybi mi troska logu a mam to jen od 14. kvetna :( http://polivka.lolwut.eu/pisg/ubuntu.html
<FrostyX> skoda. chtelo by to od pocatku veku :-D
<Chinese_soup> tak ono se to tu nejak logovalo ne?
<FrostyX> jj, ale vim ja kde
<Chinese_soup> ubuntulog_: 
<Chinese_soup> hm
<Chinese_soup> ubuntulog_: show me your secrets
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> link v topicu nejede
<dvx> logovalo
<dvx> a topic je hodne out
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Neptejte se, jestli se muzete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popiste problem a vyckejte odpovedi (muze to trvat i  pomerne dlouho). | Kanal moralni podpory pro Ubuntu (doporuceno kodovani UTF-8). Nez se zeptate, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/.
<Chinese_soup> >vyckejte odpovedi
<Chinese_soup> 00:00 <a> ahoj mam problem 00:01 <a> has left
<dvx> :)
<Chinese_soup> Záznamy naleznete na: 404; 404
<Chinese_soup> hmm
<Chinese_soup> ona je i jabber konference, jo?
<pspps> az teraz som si vsimol aky pekny mod kanalu tu mate :)
<pspps> skoda ze si nepametam ako sa robili tie blbosti typu farebny text a pod :(
<dvx> jabber je mrtvy cca 2 roky
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<dvx> pokud ho nekdo nevzkrisil
<Chinese_soup> dvx: mhm, tady to ale nejak moc taky nezije
<dvx> jj
<Chinese_soup> ale furt je tu vic lidi nez tam
<dvx> ubu vsem funguje :)
<Chinese_soup> :-)))
<dvx> neni co resit
<pspps> nefunguje :(
<pspps> asi sa vratim spet k winu
<Chinese_soup> vrat se k lepsimu distru
<pspps> *caka na ukamenovanie*
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: FrostyX_ has quite a potty mouth.  0.1% words were foul language. For example, like this: <FrostyX_> jsem pica 
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: jsi sprosty, kamo
<FrostyX> :-D 
<pspps> ake distro je vlastne momentalne v mode ak chcem byt velice in a nechcem sa riadit filozofiou: co si neskompilujem/nenaprogramujem, to nemam?
<dvx> pspps, spatnej kanal na tenhle dotaz
<dvx> ale odpovim
<dvx> archlinux
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: a hele mam to
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/11/%23ubuntu-cz.html
<Chinese_soup> eh, prohodil jsem mesic s dnem :|
<Chinese_soup> ale jo, ubuntulog_ furt loguje http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/05/%23ubuntu-cz.html
<FrostyX> to je dobre
<pspps> arch je skaredi...
<pspps> unity aspon pekne vizera...
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: ale od zacatku veku to taky neni, protoze predtim logoval zas jinej bot :|
<FrostyX> pspps: unity si beztak muzes nainstalovat i do archu .. ja bych te zase odkazal na linux mint nebo neco takovyho
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: no co uz. tak treba najdes logy i stareho bota :-D ... 
 * FrostyX padi na veceri nez zavrou menzu
<Chinese_soup> nenajdu, ty jsou prave asi ty 404  :D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: zacina to na 4.11. 2010
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: tak už se to stahuje :-)
<pspps> glxinfo | grep direct 
<pspps> -del
<pspps> preklep
<Chinese_soup>  733 files
<Chinese_soup> 56716 lines
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: done
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: http://polivka.lolwut.eu/pisg/ubuntu.html
<FrostyX> parada ... a kde tam najdu primo ty logy ?
<Chinese_soup> wat
<Chinese_soup> logy jsem uz posilal
<Chinese_soup> 19:20:09 <Chinese_soup> ale jo, ubuntulog_ furt loguje http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/05/%23ubuntu-cz.html
<FrostyX> jo aha .. ja myslel ze to je vypsany i na ty polivka.lolwut.eu strance :-) .. 
<Chinese_soup> nn, tam su jen statistiky :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-06
<Neytiri> Zdravím, je tu někdo?
<Chinese_soup> nikdy, jako obvykle
<tuxmartin> Zdravim, muzete mi prosim nekdo pomoct s regularnim vrazem? Mam retezec ve tvaru "Pokus ahoj 1 svete" a ja potrebuju vypsat text do prvni mezery - tedy "Pokus". Zkousel jsem veci jako "[a-zA-Z0-9_]*[ ]$", ale stale to nefunguje :-(
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-09
<usereiisosos> hola
<usereiisosos> ayuda
<sranda> Ahojte, je nejakej prikaz na ukonceni programu? Mam po startu spusteneho BOTa, ale kdyz ukoncim system, tak se to kousne:-(  oteboval bych aby se ten BOT ukoncil sam pri vyinani pc. DIky
<FrostyX> sranda: muzes zkusit kouknout na prikazy kill nebo pkill treba .. jestli je ten BOT udelany jako nejaka sluzba, tak by se to melo dat vypnout asi pomoci prikazu service ci jak to v tech poslednich buntech je ...
<sranda> FronstyX: Je to skript v perlu (nic moc jineho jsme nenasel a programovet neumim :-( ) Kill mam a to ze funguje jen z PID, ale to je pokazde jine:-(
<sranda> Na pkill se odivam. diky
<dvx> killall gdm
<dvx> 'ps aux' vypise bezici procesy s PID
<sranda> no to vyise, ale to bych musel pred kazdym ukoncenim PC zjistovat pid a killnout ho. Chci at se to deje bez zasahu
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-10
<ZOMBitch> brej den :)
<Chinese_soup> ahoj
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: hooj :-)
<FrostyX> zomb se vratil!! :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nj, pul roku na cestach a bez bytu (+netu) bylo docela zajime, ale prezil jsem to :)
<ZOMBitch> jen nemuzu najit napajeni na druhej monitor :D
<FrostyX> ty jsi vubec nic nerek a zmizel :-D kde jsi cestoval ?
<ZOMBitch> vsude mozne po republice :)
<ZOMBitch> nebyl cas neco oznamovat, bylo to docela narychlo :)
<FrostyX> aha :-D
<ZOMBitch> dneska jsem nahodil fluxe a pekne se vsechny stary confy nacetly, takze radost :D
<ZOMBitch> unity se slusnej shit :P
<FrostyX> pohoda .. ja zrovna padim na ples .. zitra ti napisu a pokecame :-)
<ZOMBitch> jj taky se chystam lejt :D
<ZOMBitch> jeste nemam nahozenej server, takze asi odpojovacka, ale melo by naskocit irrsi hned po startu, tak uvidime jak to bude fachat :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-09
<FrenkyPohodar> Pěkný večer přeji.
<FrenkyPohodar> Mám dotaz nevíte o ějakém programu co spustí aplikaci ze servru ale frafiku zpracuje moje pc?
<FrenkyPohodar> *grafiku
<macicka> FrenkyPohodar: to x11 predsa vie od prirody
<macicka> FrenkyPohodar: ssh to vie tunelovat
<macicka> FrenkyPohodar: resp. vnc mozes pouzit
<FrenkyPohodar> server je bez grafického prostředí, teprve se učím, i tak to pujde?
<macicka> v zavislosti od toho, co si predstavujes ako "graficke prostredi"
<FrenkyPohodar> no momentálně spustit openttd (hra) kvůli nastavení, 
<macicka> FrenkyPohodar: ssh -X server openttd-nieco
<FrenkyPohodar> :) dík zkusím
<mirda> macicka: to jako jeden prikaz? ja to delal tak, ze jsem se nejdriv prihlasil pres ssh -X a pak v te ssh konzoli jsem spoustel program co ma gui
<mirda> FrenkyPohodar: konfigurujes openttd server? :)
<FrenkyPohodar> jj rád bych zas mě jede jak šnek ty amici maj ucpaný kabely
<macicka> mirda: k tomu gratulujem :)
<mirda> FrenkyPohodar: nevim jak zrovna openttd ale obecne herni servery se daji konfigurovat pres textovy confy
<mirda> macicka: ted nevim jak to myslis :D
<FrenkyPohodar> bacha mám hroznou nemoc ale už se léčí WINDOWS
<mirda> FrenkyPohodar: jj ono se to dá léčit :) já umím žít bez grafiky na serveru :D
<FrenkyPohodar> ? X11 forwarding request failed on channel 0
<mirda> FrenkyPohodar: to se na to pripojuses pres putty?
<mirda> nebo z linuxu?
<FrenkyPohodar> jako že na vše potřebuji grafické klikátka, ale už si učím
<macicka> FrenkyPohodar: X11Forwarding v ssh_config na serveri
<FrenkyPohodar> putty jsem nerozjel, takže terminal a ssh
<mirda> jj
<mirda> FrenkyPohodar: nevim jak putty (mel jsem za to ze se pripojujes z windows) ale na linuxu je imo nejlepsi volba ssh
<FrenkyPohodar> je tak asi moje chyba oboje ubuntu 13.10
<mirda> FrenkyPohodar: v pohode :)
<FrenkyPohodar> ForwardingX11 to bude asi ono že
<macicka> ano
<FrenkyPohodar> no změnit na yes a odkomentovat
<macicka> a reloadnut sshd
<FrenkyPohodar> myslel jsi se odhlási a znovu připojit?
<mirda> FrenkyPohodar: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<FrenkyPohodar> :) tak to mě mohlo napadnout tak snad jindy :)
<mirda> FrenkyPohodar: jestli jsi na tom serveru pripojen pres ssh tak te to takhle vykopne ale znovu se pripojis a vyreseno :)
<FrenkyPohodar> divné nevykoplo a jsem přes ssh a sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart nic nehlásí jen nový řádek
<FrenkyPohodar> ani zastavit nejde :(
<mirda> moment
<mirda> ubuntu
<FrenkyPohodar> jj
<mirda> aha, takze debianni postupy nee
<mirda> sudo service ssh restart
<FrenkyPohodar> ssh stop/waiting ssh start/running, process 1108
<FrenkyPohodar> ale spojení jsem udržel
<mirda> hotovo
<mirda> jsi tam pripojen pres prikaz ssh -X server?
<FrenkyPohodar> momen ucpané vedení nejde heslo
<mirda> v tom pripade by ti to tunelovani grafickejch aplikaci melo jit
<mirda> ale jestli mas strasne pomale spojeni tak ocekavej problemy
<mirda> protoze prenaseni grafiky vyzaduje vetsi sirku prenosoveho pasma
<FrenkyPohodar> no ping asi 950ms odhadem ještě hodinu pak se to sklidní a ping to hodí 10ms nevím co tam děláj
<mirda> tak sekunda je teda hodne, to bude problem
<mirda> pro textovou konzoli to jeste jde ale v grafice to bude humus
<macicka> pomaly dalej zajdes
<FrenkyPohodar> X11 forwarding request failed on channel 0 :(
<mirda> FrenkyPohodar: tak zkus se relognout v tom ssh
<macicka> FrenkyPohodar: /var/log/secure na servri alebo kam to chodi v ubutu...
<macicka> FrenkyPohodar: okolo toho ziadne dalsie warningy, hej?
<FrenkyPohodar> nikde nic kouknu na to secure
<FrenkyPohodar> tak to maká ale ve směru ze serveru na pc
<FrenkyPohodar> Protocol major versions differ: 1 vs. 2
<macicka> ssh 1?
<macicka> to snad nie
<FrenkyPohodar> já to nenastavoval to terminál
<macicka> si si isty, ze sa to tyka toho tvojho spojenia?
<FrenkyPohodar> ssh nick@IP -X server
<FrenkyPohodar> ještě jedna věc čím to může být, spojení na server pc -> server mě nejde jen přes terminal a ssh, obraceně server -> jde vše jako ssh sftp
<ondrusu> zdravim, mel bych dotaz ktery se netyka ubuntu neva?
<ondrusu> kdyz zapnu PC tak nejde monitor.  Piše mi to "neni signal" monitor je v pořádku, nez vymenim grafiku jde to nejak overit ze to je grafikou kdyz u ssebe zadnou nemam?
<mirda> ondrusu: nemas tam jinej displej nebo jinej notebook/PC?
<mirda> nebo jinej kabel k monitoru
<ondrusu> tak notebook tady mam, ale nevim jak bych propojil notebook monitor s pc
<mirda> notebook ma vga vystup
<mirda> mas vga vstup na monitoru nebo redukci na vga?
<mirda> jo moment
<ondrusu> no to ano, ale monitor funguje. to vím urcite pac ten pc neni muj, ale kamarada
<mirda> sorry ja prehledl ze monitor je v poradku
<mirda> tak to nevim, zkus omrknout grafiku jestli na ni na pohled neco nepoznas, jestli ti dobre sedi v pcie/agp a tak
<ondrusu> v pohode. By me zajimalo co s tim ten magor delal, rikal ze to vypnul a druhej den to zapnul a uz mu to neslo. Jinak teda kdyz je zapojena mechanika tak ta se snazi neco nacist, ale cd tam neni
<mirda> jestli grafika nesmrdi a tak :)
<mirda> to je normalni ze cd mechaniky se snazi po zapnuti pocitace neco cist kdyz nabiha bios
<mirda> to si ta mechanika zjistuje jestli v sobe ma nejaky cd
<ondrusu> jasne, ale ona to dela porad, vetsinou to udela jednou takovej ten zvuk, ale ona to dela porad
<mirda> aha
<mirda> tak to muze byt v ni nejaky problem
<mirda> ale jinak normalne cetla?
<ondrusu> zkousel jsem ji vypojit, ale grafika nejde, tak nevim co se tam deje
<ondrusu> a kdyz vypojim grafiku tak to udela ten zvuk jen jednou, ale jinak ta mechanika kdyz sem ten komp mel naposled fungovala
<mirda> napadlo me ze by bylo mozne ze ten molex nebo sata napajeci konektor byl blbe zapojenej a ono to proste ztracelo napajeni a pri znovu pripojeni ke zdroji to proste zacalo cist
<mirda> jinak je taky docela mozny ze je v haji zdroj
<mirda> grafika ma extra napajeni od zdroje?
<ondrusu> nee nema
<ondrusu> kam strcim napajeni je dva krat na desku, disk, mechanika
<mirda> aha jasne
<mirda> tak moznosti je hodne, ta grafika je kazdopadne napajena ze zdroje pres desku
<mirda> bez nahradnich dilu na vyzkouseni se blbe neco dela
<ondrusu> hm, to jo. Takze deska, zdroj a nebo grafika. 
<mirda> ano
<ondrusu> Nj, tak diky zkusim jeste od sestry z kompu vysockovat zdroj (ona ma ingegrovanou grafku) a uvidme
<mirda> zkus grafiku a zdroj
<mirda> jj aspon vyloucis zdroj nebo uvidis co ti to udela
<ondrusu> kdyz ma integrovanou grafiku na desce tak to nevysockuju
<mirda> to teda ne :D
<mirda> ja to napsal trochu pozdeji no :D
<ondrusu> jasne tak diky moc aspon vim ze jsem mel aspon z pulky pravdu :-D :-D (a muzu delat servisaka)
<mirda> :)
<mirda> pak dej vedet :)
<ondrusu> nevis kde nabiraji?
<mirda> to nevim, prace malo, taky hledam
<mirda> a servisaka delam doma svemu okoli :D
<mirda> respektive ani ne prace malo ale vime jak to chodi s tim zamestnavanim
<ondrusu> ty studujes nebo ses na pracaku
<mirda> uz to druhe
<ondrusu> aha, to sme dva
<mirda> a co jsi studoval?
<ondrusu> informatiku, co ty?
<mirda> fekt vut v brne, silnoproud
<mirda> ale neuspesne :/
<ondrusu> no ale to je SOS. Jinak teda ja sem na tom s vysi skolou stejjne , studoval jsem v PCE VOS, ale nebavilo me to. ta informatika tam to byla strasna nuda, co se tyce odbornejch predmetu to sem znal ze stredni a co se tyce matiky a takovejchdle picovin tak to me nebavilo a neslo me to, a kdyz jsem tezsi variantu testu napsal na 8 bodu a lehci na 7 tak sem si rekl ze nekde bude chyba :-D
<mirda> :D
<mirda> ono je to celkove na houby
<mirda> odborny predmety na fektu trochu ujdou ale obcas jsou tam nerealny naroky a matematika s fyzikou jsou tam na vyhazovani lidi, hlavne matika
<ondrusu> no to jo, a jeste kdyz sem debil a na kazdym pohovoru ze sebe udelam idiota tak pak je to nahovno
<mirda> ja jak na poslednim predmetu pred statnicema vylitnul tak v tom predmetu pry vyhodili 40% lidi
<ondrusu> tak ona matika se da zvladnout. Latku jsem chapal jak to funguje, ale neumiim pocitat, vzdycyk jsem udelal nejakou vypocetky chybu
<mirda> heh vypocetni chybu.. to kantori v prvaku doporucujou jeden typ kalkulacky (kterej se hnedka ve skole ve skriptarne prodava za sileny prachy) a clovek pak zjisti v tom dementnim poslednim predmetu pred statnicema, ze ta kalkulacka dela v urcitych situacich chyby, kdyz to pak clovek vsecko zjistuje tak  zjisti ze o tom vedi ale nic se nedeje
<mirda> casio fx-991 es, chybuje to kdyz pocitas v komplexnim oboru, myslim ze to chybuje kdyz do megaslozityho vzorce zadas ruzny typy tech komplexnich cisel
<mirda> pak mas kalkulacku co umi nacvakat vzorce ale musis to jak kreten pocitat po malejch castech a jeste to overovat
<ondrusu> to verim no.. ale ja to pocital z hlavy, my jsme kalkulacku nemohli mit
<mirda> to nebyla matematika ale distribuce elektricke energie
<ondrusu> jasne. A cemu z it se venujes?
<mirda> servisy, site a linux
<ondrusu> to je dobry. 
<ondrusu> to by me bavilo se rejpat v servrech a linuxu a delat treba spravce site, ale nemam na to znalosti
<ondrusu> mirda, nj tak se mej, ja letim
<mirda> taky se mej :)
<mirda> ja ty znalosti taky nemel
<mirda> ziskal jsem je za ty roky
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-10
<Rattenak> cau, prosim vas nevite kde mam chybu v ajaxovem volani ?
<Rattenak> http://pastebin.com/bgJsUh1y ?
<Rattenak> ten handler jako by funguje kdys dam pryc JS
#ubuntu-cz 2014-11-04
<Pentium-CZ-> Preji pekny vecer ...
<Pentium-CZ-> Nenajde se nekdo mezi ON Line co rozumi routingu ? Mam PPTPd server a na nem klienty. jde o to ze pokud se pripojim take do VPN mohu prochazet a spojovat se s klienty bez problemu. Ale chtel bych udelat mapovani i bez VPN tedy priklad WAN mapuji na 192.168.1.13 port 80 ovsem tento klient je PPTP klient.
#ubuntu-cz 2014-11-05
<Pentium> Zdravim Vas .. je nekdo online ?
<Rattten> no die :D
#ubuntu-cz 2014-11-09
<wele> cau je tu nekdo
<Chinese_soup> ne
#ubuntu-cz 2015-11-05
<^zer0> bry
#ubuntu-cz 2016-11-10
<Pentium_> Zdravim Vas
<Pentium_> Mam stare ubuntu 2.6.38-16 a v nem jeste starsi php 5.2.10-2ubuntu6.10 a ted bych tam rad dostal soucasne i php-5.6.25 .. staci jako binarka neco jako /usr/bin/php56 Umel by to tam nekdo z Vas dostat ?
<Pentium_> Samozrejme cas zaplatim...
#ubuntu-cz 2017-11-08
<pajinek> oracle docker
#ubuntu-cz 2019-11-05
<vit> Ahoj, je tady někdo ?
#ubuntu-cz 2019-11-06
<jdrab> je..
<jdrab> :D
